# Verbesserungsvorschläge für ICB 2.0 2014



## haske (28. August 2013)

Hi,
ich denke es wäre mal an der Zeit die verbesserungswürdigen Punkte an unserem ICB zu sammeln, damit die kommende Version 2014 eine Evolution im Sinne der ICB-Nutzer wird und dann die ein odere andere Kinderkrankheit ausgemerzt ist. 

Ich fang mal an:

Allgemein:
-bessere und standardisierte Endmontage! (Zugverlegung/ Anzugsmomente,...)
-mehr Spacer unter/über Vorbau

Rahmen:
- Lagerspiel/-toleranzen 
- Toleranzen Hinterbau
- bessere Lager
- Unterrohr mit Schutzfolie versehen, sowie obere Strebe am Hinterbau
- keine freiliegenden Gewinde für Schrauben, sondern hier Madenschrauben verbauen
- evtl Gewinde für Flaschenhalter und Leitung am Oberrohr weglassen

Ausstattung:
- 150mm Reverb ab Rahmenhöhe L
- XT-Shifter
- 27.5 Pike statt Lyrik
- Syntace Lenker mit 12°
- Kurbellängen den Radgrössen anpassen


----------



## Pintie (29. August 2013)

Allgemein:
-bessere und standardisierte Endmontage! (Zugverlegung/ Anzugsmomente,...)

_*wäre absolut wünschenswert - glaube ich aber nicht daran. Ich hätte es sogar am liebsten als bausatz bekommen.*_

-mehr Spacer unter/über Vorbau

_*wird wohl nicht passieren, da mehr als 40mm von den Herstellern nicht abgesegnet ist. Das wird kein hersteller riskieren.*_

Rahmen:
- Lagerspiel/-toleranzen 
- Toleranzen Hinterbau
- bessere Lager

*soweit ich weiß ist stefan da schon dran.*

- Unterrohr mit Schutzfolie versehen, sowie obere Strebe am Hinterbau

*kann man machen (ich habs selber gemacht). sinnvoll, aber kostet halt zeit.

* - keine freiliegenden Gewinde für Schrauben, sondern hier Madenschrauben verbauen
- evtl Gewinde für Flaschenhalter und Leitung am Oberrohr weglassen

_*oh ja.... bitte madenschrauben rein. bei mir waren teils M5*35 Schrauben drin ohne keine.... 
Flaschenhalter ist geschmackssache - manche wollten die Schrauben ja. 
die Leitung am Oberrohr brauchen viele. (ich auch wenn die reverb gegen Movelock gewechselt wird)
*_ 
Ausstattung:
- 150mm Reverb ab Rahmenhöhe L

*Ich hab ja gehört das Sram die 150er vielleicht wieder streicht weil da so viele kaputt gehen. (aber nur gerücht)*

- XT-Shifter

*und Kassette

* - 27.5 Pike statt Lyrik

_*aber nur im 650B aufbau, bei 26" find ich die lyrik mit 170mm besser in dem bike*_

- Syntace Lenker mit 12°

*ja bitte*

- Kurbellängen den Radgrössen anpassen 

_*wurde ja schon angepasst*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (29. August 2013)

haske schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Rahmen:
> 
> - evtl Gewinde für Flaschenhalter und Leitung am Oberrohr weglassen



Vor allem die am Oberrohr sind bäh. Das schöne Finish!

Dafür einfach so klebbare leitungshalterungen dazupacken 

Und ich finde auch, das man die sache mit den Ösen für das gewinde i.wie schöner lösen kann. Fallen doch sehr auf wenn man keine schrauben drin hat. (fahre 1x9 ohne Arschlift)

Größere Stückzahlen und vll. etwas besseres Marketing, damit für carver dann auch was abfällt, oder es ein Budget gibt um das Teamfahrerer-Team zu vergrößern... 

Von mir aus, darf auch gern eine andere Farbe kommen, das Blau will ja nächstes Jahr keiner mehr sehen!


----------



## haske (29. August 2013)

oder man lässt die Ösen für die Sattelstütze an die Unterseite des Oberrohrs wandeln. Dann stören sie optisch kaum noch.


----------



## benzinkanister (29. August 2013)

- Das Gewinde für den Zughalter rechts unten am Unterrohr noch weiter unters Rohr schieben oder einen zusätzlich. Ich hatte das Problem, dass Schaltwerk- und Umwerfer-Zughüllen zwischen ISCG-Aufnahme und kleinem Kettenblatt geraten-

- CFK-Wippe oder CFK-Sitzstreben zum nachrüsten

- Eine Pinion-Version


----------



## Pintie (29. August 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> - Eine Pinion-Version



mit flip chip zum wechseln auf 1*11


----------



## hst_trialer (30. August 2013)

Was mir aufgefallen ist:

Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahme (Flip-Chip und Rahmenseite) haben einen sehr tiefen Werkzeugeingriff. Eine der Schrauben hat deshalb einen Abgang gemacht. Man konnte an der Bruchstelle sehen, dass einfach zu wenig Material dran ist.

ISCG-Aufnahme würde ich vllt 1-2mm nach innen setzen. Es wird so sicherlich Standard sein, aber mit meiner Kettenführung hatte ich arg zu kämpfen, dass die dort vernünftig passt. Außer dem ist dann zwischen den Kettenblattschrauben und der KeFü nur noch wenige Zehntel mm Luft!!! Also sehr eng!

Die Kabelführung unter dem Tretlager ist mir auch aufgefallen. Da muss man schon geschickt vorgehen, damit die Kabel nicht an der ISCG-Aufnahme reiben oder gar richtig Kettenblatt kommen.

Die Durchführung für die Stealth empfand ich als etwas tief. Dadurch wirkt das Kabel etwas "geknickt", soll heißen der Biegeradius ist schon recht eng.


----------



## Pintie (30. August 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahme (Flip-Chip und Rahmenseite) haben einen sehr tiefen Werkzeugeingriff. Eine der Schrauben hat deshalb einen Abgang gemacht. Man konnte an der Bruchstelle sehen, dass einfach zu wenig Material dran ist.




ja die sind schrott.
ich hab auch eine gekillt. meine Lösung ist zwar schwerer aber hält.

hab einfach eine passschraube und Mutter rein gemacht.


----------



## hst_trialer (30. August 2013)

Ich habe einfach eine andere M6 Schraube verbaut, da es glücklicherweise eben die Schraube und nicht die "Mutter" war.


----------



## Pintie (30. August 2013)

das original ist auf jeden fall mal die weichste stahlschraube die ich bissher gesehen hab. 
hab wirklich mit magnet geschaut ob das nicht alu ist....

müsste mal wiegen was die passschraube mehr hat - ist halt nicht hohl. dafür unzerstörbar


----------



## MaxPwr (30. August 2013)

Ich hab leider keine Ersterhand-erfahrung mit dem ICB und kann daher zu den Details in der Mechanik nichts sagen.

Ich finde die Ausstattung auch ziemlich perfekt (Preis/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis) und wÃ¼rde da nur ein kleines Detail Ã¤ndern.

Ich wÃ¼rde statt der Reverb Stealth eine LEV verbauen. 
Ich finde die vom Konzept her einfach besser:
Position des Leitungsabganges (man muss nichts durch den Rahmen fÃ¤deln),
Seilzug statt Hydraulik (kein EntlÃ¼ften notwendig),
Ich kenne zwar die OEM-Preise nicht, aber im Retail ist sie meist ein paar â¬ billiger.


Edit: ne Pinion wÃ¤r auch super, aber das wÃ¼rde wohl den Preisrahmen sprengen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (30. August 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist:
> 
> Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahme (Flip-Chip und Rahmenseite) haben einen sehr tiefen Werkzeugeingriff. Eine der Schrauben hat deshalb einen Abgang gemacht. Man konnte an der Bruchstelle sehen, dass einfach zu wenig Material dran ist.
> 
> ...




genau meine Worte 

Was auch dringend geändert gehört, ist das Syntace Schaltauge....bei mir lässt sich das Schaltwerk seitlich verdrehen, da die Passung für das Schaltauge zu groß/ungenau ist!

Die Gewindeeinstätze am Oberrohr sollten unter das Oberrohr gesetzt werden (Optik)!

Ich persönlich hätte gerne die Kabelführung unten am Unterrohr entlang und nicht oben drauf...sieht einfach cleaner aus und der Kabelsalat mit den vielen Leitungen sticht mir nicht immer so in die Augen 
ich hatte in all den Jahren Spezi Betrieb nie Probleme damit!!

gruß kopis


----------



## hst_trialer (30. August 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> Die Gewindeeinstätze am Oberrohr sollten unter das Oberrohr gesetzt werden (Optik)!


Mich störts nicht!



kopis schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte gerne die Kabelführung unten am Unterrohr entlang und nicht oben drauf...sieht einfach cleaner aus und der Kabelsalat mit den vielen Leitungen sticht mir nicht immer so in die Augen
> ich hatte in all den Jahren Spezi Betrieb nie Probleme damit!!



Dem würde ich mich auch noch anschließen.


----------



## warp4 (30. August 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> genau meine Worte
> 
> Was auch dringend geändert gehört, ist das Syntace Schaltauge....bei mir lässt sich das Schaltwerk seitlich verdrehen, da die Passung für das Schaltauge zu groß/ungenau ist!
> 
> ...



Vlt gibt es ja eine neue Runde Abstimmungen...
Jedenfalls wurde die Verlegung auf dem Unterrohr damals von der Mehrheit so gewünscht und ich persönlich bin auch froh, dass das so ist.
Andererseits ist es mir auch egal, ich hab ja eins 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pintie (30. August 2013)

das mit dem schaltwerk ist bei mir auch so.
das syntace auge kann man hin und her drehen. 
hab das mit montagepaste und grenzwertigen Drehmoment in der Schraube die das Teil hält gelöst....

ich verstehe immer gar nciht warum allle so über die zugverlegung schimpfen. zumindest den part auf dem unterrohr finde ich gut. 
drunter sammelt viel mehr dreck und ist beim tragen blöd.

nur unterm tretlager könnte man feintuning machen.
und die halterung am yoke für den schaltwerkszug etwas weniger vedreht dran machen.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. August 2013)

Ich finde die Zugverlegung so wie sie ist absolut perfekt und will nix anderes haben.
Aber bei mir ist ja ebenfalls egal, hab ja schon eins...


----------



## Eisbein (31. August 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> genau meine Worte
> 
> Was auch dringend geändert gehört, ist das Syntace Schaltauge....bei mir lässt sich das Schaltwerk seitlich verdrehen, da die Passung für das Schaltauge zu groß/ungenau ist!
> 
> ...



Nein, niemals! Das ICB trägt sich schon beschissen genug. Wenn jetzt noch die Leitung unten liegen, dann geht das gar nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (2. September 2013)

Moin!
Wir veröffentlichen die Specs und Neuigkeiten zur Endmontage asap, sobald alle notwendigen Entsheidungen vorliegen. Das dauert nach meiner Einschätzung noch ca. 1 Woche.
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (3. September 2013)

Ob ich die sehen will...? Am Ende bereue ich noch, nicht auf das 2014er Modell gewartet zu haben *g*


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. September 2013)

Gewartet hast du lange genug


----------



## nino85 (3. September 2013)

Schon richtig  Wobei ich ja immer noch warte (mein Laufradsatz ist immer noch bei Sunringle/Hayes/Merida, wo auch immer den FXXL hingeschickt hat).

War aber auch nicht so ernst gemeint  Ich bezweifle schwer, dass Ihr das ICB2 Preis-Leistungsmäßig noch toppen könnt!

Wenn die Änderungen an den Prozessen nächstes Jahr Wirkung zeigen und euer Support (auch hier im Forum) so bleibt, wie er jetzt ist, wird das Bike 2014 einigen anderen Herstellern ein böser Dorn im Auge werden


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. September 2013)

Die Abwicklung der Nippeltauschaktion klappt leider nicht ganz so schnell wie angekündigt. Nach meinen Infos sollen aber alle noch nicht "reparierten" Laufradsätze nächste Woche wieder bei den Filialen sein. Ich hoffe drauf...
Was den Rest angeht, warten wir mal ab was entschieden wird...
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (3. September 2013)

Ja die sunringle Aktion war supi... hatte ihn ja direkt hingebracht zu hayes und abgeholt. Hat ewig gedauert. Obwohl das persönlich anders versprochen wurde (vor ort...)

kaum hatte ich ihn 2 tage wieder sind zwei speichen gebrochen...
Denke mal die waren schon vorgeschädigt weil die beim ersten einspeichen schon arg fest waren.

Mein Tipp: fahrt die dinger und nehmt ersatznippel mit. 

Auf das MY 14 bin ich echt gespannt !!! Die Frau braucht ja auch mal was neues ....

Nach der Eurobike bin ich auf jeden Fall erst mal 650B geheilt. Hab keinen Reifen gefunden den ich montieren würde. zumindest bei mir.  Oder besser ich habe keinen gesehen der das Potential vom Bike nicht beschränkt. 

Auch interessant wird welche Farben es 2014 geben wird


----------



## benzinkanister (3. September 2013)

Maxxis HR 2 in 2,4"?


----------



## Pintie (3. September 2013)

ja viele finden den toll. Hatte den auch mal. finde den aber irgendwie nciht so toll.
und als 650B wiegt der über 1000g....

Da leg ich gleich 200g drauf und fahr den Baron 2.5 in 26". Ist im Durchmesser wahrscheinlich nicht viel kleiner.

Der Onza wie er auf den ICBs drauf war soll ja 14 auch als 650B kommen. Den finde ich bisher auch ganz gut. Aber fährt sich irgendwie brutal schnell runter.
Da sind die Conti Bcc einfach besser. und ein Hans Dampf - sorry - ist einfach ein XC Reifen.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. September 2013)

Die eingeschränkte Reifenauswahl bei 650b wird sich wahrscheinlich spätestens nächstes Jahr erledigt haben. Zumindest ist schon mal klar, daß es 2014 eine 26" und eine 650b Version des ICB02 geben wird.


----------



## Pintie (3. September 2013)

... und verräts du uns mit welchem Gummi ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. September 2013)

Hans Dampf...Sorry Bro
Ist einfach der "massenkompatibelste" Reifen.


----------



## Pintie (3. September 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Hans Dampf...Sorry Bro




Na wenn die Bikebravo das sagt das der gut ist muss es ja stimmen...

solange ihr jetzt nicht anfangt Fox Fahrwerke zu bauen...

Wird es wieder 3 Modelle in vergleichbaren Preisklassen geben oder mehr / weniger Modelle ?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. September 2013)

Es wird 4 Modelle geben:


ICB 01 26" (Durolux/X-Fusion O2RL)
ICB 02 26" (Lyrik/Monarch Plus)
ICB 02 650b (Pike/Monarch Plus)
ICB 03 26" (Fox Talas Factory/Fox Float)
Die Sache mit den Fox Fahrwerken muß ich von unserer Seite aus relativieren. Wir haben die Teile ausgiebig getestet, und die Funktion ist wirklich sehr gut.

Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (3. September 2013)

mit der Pike wird das 2er sicher für viele eine Interessante Option.

Bei Fox geht es ja nicht nur um die Funktion. Es geht um Ersatzteilversorgung (und Preise) , wartung und co. Genauso wie bei BOS. Funktion toll, Wartung und Ersatzteile komplette Katastrophe. 

Na ich bin auf die genauen Specs gespannt.

Wenn ich entscheiden dürfte hätte ich das ICB 2 so aufgeteilt



ICB 02 26" (Lyrik/*Vivid air 222*70*)
ICB 02 650b (Pike/Monarch Plus)

hätte die beiden noch ein wenig mehr in verschiedene Richtungen getrimmt.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. September 2013)

Auch ne interessante Option. Wie's aussieht bleibt uns aber voraussichtlich keine Zeit mehr, wieder über Details abstimmen zu lassen. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (3. September 2013)

brauchst nicht abstimmen ---- einfach machen 
dann bekommt die frau das neue mit vivid air und ich klau ihn dann


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. September 2013)

Raffiniert


----------



## f4lkon (3. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> mit der Pike wird das 2er sicher für viele eine Interessante Option.
> 
> Bei Fox geht es ja nicht nur um die Funktion. Es geht um Ersatzteilversorgung (und Preise) , wartung und co. Genauso wie bei BOS. Funktion toll, Wartung und Ersatzteile komplette Katastrophe.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so! Dann könnte man das 650b als Enduro und das 26" als Freerider verkaufen. 

Ich dachte den X-Fusion O2RL gibts nur bis 200mm?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (4. September 2013)

215/63 gibt's auch, zumindest oem. Ist getestet und funktioniert gut im ICB.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (4. September 2013)

> und ein Hans Dampf - sorry - ist einfach ein XC Reifen.


 

Oh mann...


----------



## Paramedicus (4. September 2013)

@Hans: Und die restliche Specs und vorallem Farbe bleibt 2014?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (5. September 2013)

Nicht ganz. Noch ein wenig Geduld bitte
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (6. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> mit der Pike wird das 2er sicher fÃ¼r viele eine Interessante Option.
> 
> Bei Fox geht es ja nicht nur um die Funktion. Es geht um Ersatzteilversorgung (und Preise) , wartung und co. Genauso wie bei BOS. Funktion toll, Wartung und Ersatzteile komplette Katastrophe.
> 
> ...



Moin!
Wir mÃ¶chten die 2 Varianten des ICB02 gern von euch abstimmen lassen. Leider kann ich euch die gesamte Spec noch nicht durchgeben, da diese noch nicht abgesegnet ist.
Geplant sind folgende Neuerungen/Ãnderungen, die beide Varianten betreffen, also von der Abstimmung ausgeschlossen sind:


Bremse: Shimano Zee 200mm/180mm
Shifter: XT I-Spec
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-36
Rock Shox Reverb 150mm ab Gr. L
LaufrÃ¤der: DT Swiss E1900 Spline (ca. 1795g, 27,7mm Felgenbreite aussen)
Die Doodle-Umfage findet Ihr* hier*
Die VK's werden bei ca. 2599â¬ fÃ¼r die Version mit Monarch Plus bzw. 2699â¬ fÃ¼r die Version mit Vivid Air liegen. Angaben noch ohne GewÃ¤hr.

Falls genug Leute abstimmen, wÃ¼rden wir die 26"-Variante des ICB02 evtl. nochmal Ã¤ndern und den "Wahlsieger" bringen.
Bis jetzt planen wir mit der Version mit Monarch Plus und Hans Dampf. Der Monarch Plus kommt 2014 im "L/M" Tune.

Abstimmen darf und soll ausdrÃ¼cklich jeder, der Interesse hat. Es muss nicht unbedingt eine Kaufabsicht dahinter stehen.
Ich bin ab Montag eine Woche im Urlaub und kann Fragen also nur sporadisch beantworten.

 GruÃ Hans


----------



## nino85 (6. September 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Bremse: Shimano Zee 200mm/180mm
> Shifter: XT I-Spec
> Kassette: Shimano XT 11-36
> Rock Shox Reverb 150mm ab Gr. L
> ...



Leck... dafür hätte ich definitiv nochmal 200 Euro in die Hand genommen. Krasses Ding. Ich bereue schon, nicht gewartet zu haben (ich hab's ja gewusst.). Wenn der Rest so bleibt wie jetzt (also Lyrik = RC2DH, Syntace-Teile, SLX-Schaltung) - wow.

Die überarbeitete Version mit Monarch Plus ist natürlich auch der Hammer. Da sind exakt die Teile geändert, die viele trotz Abstimmungen anders wollten - gut aufgepasst, Hans und Stefan


----------



## Carver_Bikes (6. September 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Leck... dafür hätte ich definitiv nochmal 200 Euro in die Hand genommen. Krasses Ding. Ich bereue schon, nicht gewartet zu haben (ich hab's ja gewusst.). Wenn der Rest so bleibt wie jetzt (also Lyrik = RC2DH, Syntace-Teile, SLX-Schaltung) - wow.



Jepp, die Lyrik als RC2DH, die Syntace-Teile und die SLX-Kurbel stehen weiterhin in der Spec.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (6. September 2013)

Kurze Frage noch: Welche EBL bekommt der Vivid? 216 oder 222?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (6. September 2013)

216mm.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Kharne (6. September 2013)

Bitte keinen Spline, damit macht ihr euch keine Freunde wenn das Ding dann zum Service muss! 
Ein effer E2000 tuts auch!
Mit Fox das Gleiche! Dann checkt wenigstens die Ölstände bei der Montage oder die Hälfte 
Kunden vom 3er darf sich erstmal mit Toxo anfreunden. Zumal RS deutlich einfacher zu warten 
und vor allem günstiger ist und man mal eben so an sämtliche Ersatzteile rankommt.

Zugverlegung unterm Unterrohr und geklebte Zugführungen sind der absolute Horror, also 
bitte so lassen wie es ist 

Und mit 222er Vivid Air in der 26" Variante habt ihr dann ne deutliche Abgrenzung zum 27,er, 
vllt. dann noch mit Lyrik Coil?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (6. September 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Bitte keinen Spline, damit macht ihr euch keine Freunde wenn das Ding dann zum Service muss!
> Ein effer E2000 tuts auch!
> Mit Fox das Gleiche! Dann checkt wenigstens die Ölstände bei der Montage oder die Hälfte
> Kunden vom 3er darf sich erstmal mit Toxo anfreunden. Zumal RS deutlich einfacher zu warten
> ...



Moin!
Die Zugverlegung bleibt wie sie ist. 
Was den Rest abgeht: ist nicht verhandelbar. Sicher wäre es schön, nochmal alles abstimmen zu lassen, aber dann kommen die Räder wieder irgendwann im Sommer. 
Einen 222er Dämpfer könnte ich evtl. nochmal mit Stefan diskutieren, aber der ist im Urlaub.
Gruß Hans


----------



## fender_90 (6. September 2013)

Bleibt die Rahmengeometrie wie bei dem diesjährigen ICB, oder gibt es leichte Änderungen? Wie sieht es mit den Farben aus? Es wird ja bestimmt einen Unterschied zwischen ICB 02 26" und 650B geben, oder?


----------



## Kharne (6. September 2013)

Verständlich 

Tut euch den Gefallen und macht die Fox Gabeln auf, bevor ihr sie rausschickt 

Nochmal ein Kompliment für deinen Einsatz 

PS: Die Einladung auf ein Bier steht noch!


----------



## Pintie (6. September 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Bremse: Shimano Zee 200mm/180mm
> Shifter: XT I-Spec
> Kassette: Shimano XT 11-36
> Rock Shox Reverb 150mm ab Gr. L
> LaufrÃ¤der: DT Swiss E1900 Spline (ca. 1795g, 27,7mm Felgenbreite aussen)



wow. da hÃ¤tte ich gerne 200â¬ mehr dafÃ¼r ausgegeben. (und sogar noch mehr)
*
kurz zu den facts:*
- die zee hab ich auch an meinem ICB - finde das ist genau die Bremse die an das bike gehÃ¶rt. (viel power, perfekte Preis/lwistung usw).

- shifter und Kassette: genau die Teile die gewollt waren ... bringt viel fÃ¼r wenig aufpreis.

- reverb 150 hab ich ja zum glÃ¼ck bekommen ab L definitiv sinnvoll.

- LaufrÃ¤der. Naja da werden die Meinungen wieder auseinander gehen. Die Sun LR sind halt einfach zu schwach fÃ¼r das bike. die passen eher an leichtbau XC. Ich persÃ¶nlich finde die DT da besser. Ist aber noch nicht der ganze Weg zu passenden LR. (gut sicher eine Preisfrage.). Jeder den ich kenne der ein icb fÃ¤hrt hÃ¤tte auch noch mal mehr gezahlt um hope LR zu haben.
*
zu den DÃ¤mpfern:*

ich hatte in meinem ICB bisher den monarch aus dem icb 2 ; den Kage vom Helmchen in 222/70 und einen 2014er Vivid air in 222*70.

Mein persÃ¶nliches Fazit: Der Kage geht bei 190mm schon sehr geil ist aber ca 600g zu schwer  Der Vivid air war auf augenhÃ¶he. wenn man dann auf den monarch umbaut hat man das GefÃ¼hl mit einem dicken Kaugummi zu fahren. 

Der monarch ist allerdings perfekt wenn man aufs Gewicht schaut. und das heulen ist auf sehr sehr hohem niveau!

von der Funktion ist der vivid air mein absoluter Favorit. 

*zur Thematik 222 vs 216:*

-> ich werde mir einen vivd in 222 kaufen - in serie ist das aber nicht sinnvoll. man kann den 222 DÃ¤mpfer nur in den flachen Positionen verbauen. Daher wÃ¤re der umlenkhebel flipchip sinnlos....

*Thema Fox*
sagen wirs mal so... Ich wÃ¼rde mir kein bike mit fox komponenten kaufen - und das sehen hier ja viele genau so. Aber in meiner Lyrik war auch kaum Ã¶l drin  Der Unterschied ist das die trotzdem funktioniert. und das man die LYrik mal eben in paar minuten zerlegt optimiert und wieder zusammen hat. (im monarch war auch kaum Ã¶l. aber mal kurz Ventileinsatz raus spritze mit Ã¶l rein kann jeder).


----------



## f4lkon (6. September 2013)

Ich würde dennoch den 222mm Vivid einbauen. Bei einem Freerider macht der größere Hub schon Sinn und wenn man den nicht haben möchte verkauft sich der 222mm besser als der in 216mm.

Zu Fox haben die damaligen Umfragen alles gesagt. Ich sag nicht, dass die Sachen von denen schlecht sind und etwas Öl ist auch bei Fox in 3 Minuten im Tauchrohr aber die meisten wollten einfach kein Fox!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (6. September 2013)

Um die Qualität der Fox-Gabeln mache ich mir erstmal keine Sorgen. Fox hat auf die aufgetretenen Probleme mit den 2013er Gabeln reagiert. Wir werden trotzdem nochmal mit Fox in Kontakt treten und parallel versuchen, den Service zu verbessern.
Die Geometrie bleibt unverändert. 
Die Toleranzprobleme, die bei einigen Rahmen aufgetreten sind, sollten 2014 behoben sein. Stefan ist da dran.
Die Farben stehen so halbwegs fest, aber bevor ich hier etwas Falsches poste, warte ich lieber noch auf die finalen Fassungen. @Kharne: Das Bier ist natürlich auch noch fällig, keine Frage 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (6. September 2013)

nochmal zu der einbaulänge vom Dämpfer....

bin 216 und 222 beide ausfühlich gefahren.

Der unterschied von 170 zu 190mm war größer als ich gedacht habe. Das merkt man wirklich deutlich. 

Wäre ich Carver würde ich mir echt schwer tun das zu entscheiden. 
Wenn es darum geht das icb 2 mehr zu differenzieren würde ich am 650B sicher monarch in 216 nehmen und an 26" den Vivid. - nur welche länge.

Es ist natürlich doof ein bike mit Verstellung zu verkaufen an dem ich gar nicht alle Einstellungen nehmen kann. Die Leut die ich kenn hätten da kein Problem damit, da dann die 190 flach Stellung (steiler als mit 216er Dämpfer) gesetzt wäre. Aber sollte Carver doch paar mehr als 150 Rahmen verkaufen wollen gibt es halt nicht nur checker die das kaufen.

Gibt halt noch eine Welt außerhalb vom Forum...

Allgemein muss man festhalten das auf die Kritik reagiert wurde und das bike 2014 sicher noch besser wird.

@Stefan.Stark ; Im grund genommen hast du die Verstellung optimal getroffen ... zumindest wenn man die Einstellungen 170 steil und flach mittelt  

nachdem ich jetzt alle Möglichkeiten durch habe hätte ich gerne einen Umlenkhebel mit einer Einstellung. und zwar genau zwischen 170 steil und 170 flach. und das mit einem 222*70 dämpfer  wäre für mich die perfekte Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (6. September 2013)

> Wenn ich entscheiden dürfte hätte ich das ICB 2 so aufgeteilt



Zum glück liegt die Entscheidung NICHT bei dir...


----------



## OJMad (6. September 2013)

Das einzige was ich ändern würde, ist bei XL und XXL ein längeres Steuerrohr. Der Bock ist schon sehr tief. Ich fahre zwar ne 180er Fox, aber mehr dürfte es dennoch sein.


----------



## Pintie (7. September 2013)

naja der Rahmen wird ja 14 nicht geändert... Gebe dir aber recht. ich bin am XL auch noch am überlegen wie ich die Griffe höher bekomme.


----------



## cryptic. (7. September 2013)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem verstellbaren Steuersatz aus?


----------



## MaxPwr (7. September 2013)

Awesome!

Jetzt bin ich mir zu 90% sicher, dass mein neues Bike ein ICB wird.

Von der Ausstattung ist es wirklich top, vor allem die neuen Bremsen. 

Nur das Design will mir noch nicht so recht gefallen. 
Ich finde die Wippe ist zu dominant. Lange Sitzstreben und kleine Wippe (wie beim Torque) gefällt mir irgendwie besser.
Zum Glück ist das Design nicht so wichtig, beim fahren sieht man das eigene Rad sowieso kaum.


----------



## cytrax (7. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> *Thema Fox*
> sagen wirs mal so... Ich würde mir kein bike mit fox komponenten kaufen - und das sehen hier ja viele genau so



Das wäre für mich ein Grund KEIN ICB02 *26"* 2014 zu kaufen 
Zu 95% steht bei mir fest das es nächstes Jahr für mich ein ICB geben wird.

Die Zee is top die hab ich im Moment auch dran. 

Laufräder bitte etwas stabileres...aber würd eh den vorhandenen Hope Hoops LRS montieren.

Vivid Air hört sich verdammt gut an! 

Preis (Leistung is beim ICB einfach erste Sahne und mir gefällt die cleane Optik (bitte so beibehalten ) 

Fürs ICB02 2014 würde ich mir ein schönes Eloxgrün wünschen


----------



## fender_90 (7. September 2013)

Also das ICB02 wird nächstes Jahr auch von mir gekauft. Jedoch nur der Rahmen. Bleibt denn der Rahmenpreis der Gleiche wie dieses Jahr und auch die Ausstattung (Monarch+ RC3)?

Das mit dem Eloxgrün hört sich echt gut an, da wäre ich auch dafür. Aber ein etwas dunkleres.


----------



## cytrax (7. September 2013)

Also das Grün hier gefällt mir schon sehr gut  sollte halt ein Grün sein das zu den meisten Herstellern passt.


----------



## Skinnyman (7. September 2013)

Das Grün sieht schick aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (7. September 2013)

Hatte damals aber auch fü das Grün gestimmt, wobei das jetzige Blau auch eine sehr schöne Farbe ist


----------



## Carver_Bikes (8. September 2013)

cryptic. schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem verstellbaren Steuersatz aus?



Der ist leider immer noch nicht serienreif, und ich sehe den auch in diesem Jahr nicht mehr kommen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## ALB_rider (8. September 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen,
wird der Preis für das Rahmenset gleich bleiben?
Und wann werden die Rahmen grob erhältlich sein?
Viele Grüße und besten Dank im Voraus,
Stephan


----------



## Carver_Bikes (8. September 2013)

ALB_rider schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> wird der Preis für das Rahmenset gleich bleiben?
> Und wann werden die Rahmen grob erhältlich sein?
> Viele Grüße und besten Dank im Voraus,
> Stephan



Moin!
Ob's Rahmensets gibt ist noch offen. Würden wir natürlich gern wieder anbieten, der Preis dürfte gleich bleiben. Klärt sich evtl. nächste Woche.
Gruß Hans


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. September 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wir möchten die 2 Varianten des ICB02 gern von euch abstimmen lassen.
> Die Doodle-Umfage findet Ihr* hier*


Ist die Frage nach dem Dämpfer eher eine Preisfrage, oder muss man ohne Plattformdämpfung mit (deutlichen) Einbußen bei der Leistung bergauf rechnen? 
Oder anders formuliert: Ist das ICB im Toureneinsatz antriebsneutral genug für einen DH-Dämpfer ohne Bergauf-Modus?


----------



## Pintie (9. September 2013)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Ist das ICB im Toureneinsatz antriebsneutral genug für einen DH-Dämpfer ohne Bergauf-Modus?



kann man ganz kurz mit ja formulieren. 

ich bin paar touren mit langem schweren coil dämpfer gefahren und hatte da keine Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (9. September 2013)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Ist die Frage nach dem Dämpfer eher eine Preisfrage, oder muss man ohne Plattformdämpfung mit (deutlichen) Einbußen bei der Leistung bergauf rechnen?
> Oder anders formuliert: Ist das ICB im Toureneinsatz antriebsneutral genug für einen DH-Dämpfer ohne Bergauf-Modus?



Wippt auch mit DH-Dämpfer nur minimal. Ich sehe da auch kein Problem beim Toureneinsatz


----------



## doriuscrow (9. September 2013)

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich schon konkrete Vorstellungen, wie und wann die missratenen R'nC Rahmen getauscht werden? @Carver_Bikes


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. September 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt eigentlich schon konkrete Vorstellungen, wie und wann die missratenen R'nC Rahmen getauscht werden? @Carver_Bikes



Moin!
Da weiß Stefan besser Bescheid als ich. Soweit ich weiss sollten diese Rahmen mit der nächsten Charge ausgetauscht werden und vorzugsweise über den Winter, damit die Betroffenen erstmal fahren können. 
Konkret sollen die Rahmen in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen bestellt werden, dann dauert die Lieferung noch ca. 3 Monate. Also läuft's auf Januar hinaus. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Mike_Cremer (9. September 2013)

Mahlzeit. 
Ab wann wird denn das 14er Modell zu bestellen sein und wann soll - ganz grob - mit der Auslieferung begonnen werden?


----------



## doriuscrow (9. September 2013)

@Stefan.Stark sind die Austauschrahmen dann in Teilen (wäre mir lieber, wegen OberflächenBehandlung) oder schon am Stück?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. September 2013)

@Stefan.Stark:
Hab da dann auch ne Frage zu den Austauschrahmen: Ich will meinen ja nicht tauschen,w eil ich nicht nochmal Geld für's Pulvern ausgeben will und mich der Versatz nicht stört.
Ändert sich durch den bekannten Mangel irgendetwas an den Garantieleistungen? Das wäre für mich der einzige Grund den Rahmen zu tauschen.


----------



## Eisbein (9. September 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Ab wann wird denn das 14er Modell zu bestellen sein und wann soll - ganz grob - mit der Auslieferung begonnen werden?


direkt der post über dir beantwortet dir deine frage... 



			
				Carver_Bikes schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Da weiß Stefan besser Bescheid als ich. Soweit ich weiss sollten diese  Rahmen mit der nächsten Charge ausgetauscht werden und vorzugsweise über  den Winter, damit die Betroffenen erstmal fahren können.
> *Konkret sollen die Rahmen in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen bestellt werden,  dann dauert die Lieferung noch ca. 3 Monate. Also läuft's auf Januar  hinaus.
> Gruß Hans*


----------



## Mike_Cremer (9. September 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis! Dachte dass es hierbei lediglich um auszutauschende Rahmen geht...! Meine primäre Frage ist ab wann man die neuen Komplettbikes bestellen kann und ob diese dann auch schon im Januar geliefert werden können?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. September 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis! Dachte dass es hierbei lediglich um auszutauschende Rahmen geht...! Meine primäre Frage ist ab wann man die neuen Komplettbikes bestellen kann und ob diese dann auch schon im Januar geliefert werden können?



Für die Komplettbikes würde ich nen Monat draufschlagen, also eher Februar. 
Ich muss aber ganz deutlich hinzufügen, dass das meine momentane Einschätzung nach aktuellem Kenntnisstand ist. Es stehen noch ein paar Dinge aus, auf die ich keinen Einfluss habe.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. September 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_ sind die Austauschrahmen dann in Teilen (wäre mir lieber, wegen OberflächenBehandlung) oder schon am Stück?



Stefan ist 2 Wochen im Urlaub, von dem kommt wohl erstmal nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (9. September 2013)

Was? Schon wieder? War der nicht erst im April...? Ingenieur müsste man sein ;-)


----------



## fender_90 (13. September 2013)

Ich vermute mal, dass es den Rahmen nächstes Jahr auch wieder geben wird!? Bei FXXL gibt es ja von jedem Carver Rad auch den Rahmen zu kaufen. 
Stehen die Farben denn nun schon fest? bzw. Gibt es schon beispielhafte Bilder? Eloxgrün wäre ja echt geil. Bin nämlich noch am überlegen ob ich dieses Jahr oder nächstes zuschlage. Wäre davon abhängig.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (16. September 2013)

Sieht derzeit nicht danach aus. 
Ich schaue mal ob ich zumindest die Dekore der Kompletträder schon bekomme.
Gruß Hans


----------



## olsche (16. September 2013)

Wonach sieht`s nicht aus?
Das es 2014 einzelne Rahmen gibt?

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. September 2013)

Leider richtig. Die Nachfrage in den XXL-Filialen ist bisher gleich Null. 
Wenn die XXL-Filialen keine Rahmen bestellen, gibt's keine. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. September 2013)

Ich finde es in Zeiten, wo Onlineshops gang und gäbe sind, irgendwie immernoch strange, dass der XXL-Onlineshop nicht als eigenständige Filiale gilt, sondern von den Bestellungen der Läden abhängig ist...


----------



## tobsinger (17. September 2013)

eine Möglichkeit irgendwo die ersatzschraube für das x-12 schaltauge einzuschrauben, fände ich super.  war am Wochenende seit jahren das erste mal ohne rucksack unterwegs und just ist mir die schraube am umwerfer gebrochen...

ich habe in errinnerung dass manchen rahmenhersteller eine ersatzschraube irgendwo in den rahmen schrauben.


----------



## fender_90 (17. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich finde es in Zeiten, wo Onlineshops gang und gäbe sind, irgendwie immernoch strange, dass der XXL-Onlineshop nicht als eigenständige Filiale gilt, sondern von den Bestellungen der Läden abhängig ist...



Heißt das also, dass der Onlineversand und die Filial-Verfügbarkeit nicht unabhängig sind? Also wenn vom Shop nichts bestellt wird, gibt es auch keine Chance, die Rahmen wenigstens Online zu bestellen? Also werde ich mir wohl doch noch einen Rahmen von diesem Jahr besorgen müssen.


----------



## Kharne (17. September 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Leider richtig. Die Nachfrage in den XXL-Filialen ist bisher gleich Null.
> Wenn die XXL-Filialen keine Rahmen bestellen, gibt's keine.
> Gruß Hans



Es gibt immernoch die Option verbindliche Anzahlungen gegen 10% Anzahlung anzunehmen 

Wenn ihr wieder danach geht wieviel die Shops bestellen gibts wieder ein Desaster, 
weil der Grossteil der Leute in die Röhre guckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. September 2013)

Moin!
Der Webshop selbst bestellt nichts, sondern bildet den Warenbestand der Filialen ab. Wenn also die Filialen keine ICB Rahmensets bestellen, gibt's nichts. 
Ich schaue mal, ob und wie wir Rahmenvorbestellungen trotzdem platzieren können. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## olsche (17. September 2013)

Schön, dann hat sich die Sache wohl für mich erledigt.
Aktuell ist kein M-Rahmen verfügbar, und ein ganzes Rad werde ich mir nicht kaufen.
Schade das die MTB-Abteilung von Carver zum scheitern verurteilt ist, XXL ist und bleibt ein Fahrrad-Händler.

Gruß,
Olsche

P.S.: Und ich kann aus mehrfacher Erfahrung (Standort Gelsenkirchen) sagen:
Selbst bei normalen Rädern kein sehr guter.


----------



## ALB_rider (17. September 2013)

olsche schrieb:


> Schön, dann hat sich die Sache wohl für mich erledigt.
> Aktuell ist kein M-Rahmen verfügbar, und ein ganzes Rad werde ich mir nicht kaufen.
> Schade das die MTB-Abteilung von Carver zum scheitern verurteilt ist, XXL ist und bleibt ein Fahrrad-Händler.
> 
> ...



Geht mir genauso.
Da kein Rahmen in M bestellbar ist werde ich mich wohl nach was anderem umschauen müssen   
Dabei ist der ICB-Rahmen doch so schön


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. September 2013)

Erstmal abwarten. Ich mache hier nochmal ne Umfrage zu den Rahmensets, sobald ich die Designs veröffentlichen kann. Dann weiß auch jeder was er bekommt.
Wir können die Rahmenvorbestellungen auch über's Forum sammeln und gesammelt abgeben. Mit konkreten Stückzahlen geht wahrscheinlich schon was...
Gruß Hans


----------



## culoduro (17. September 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Erstmal abwarten. Ich mache hier nochmal ne Umfrage zu den Rahmensets, sobald ich die Designs veröffentlichen kann. Dann weiß auch jeder was er bekommt.
> Wir können die Rahmenvorbestellungen auch über's Forum sammeln und gesammelt abgeben. Mit konkreten Stückzahlen geht wahrscheinlich schon was...
> Gruß Hans


 
Servus Hans,

wäre super wenn Du das - also Designs, z.B. Grün Elox, und Rahmenset Vorbestellung - hier in diesem Thread posten kannst, oder sonst einen neuen starten oder anpinnen kannst speziell dafür.

An einem Rahmenset (L) in Grün Elox wie auf einem Foto hier im Forum gezeigt, am besten mit Vivid Air, bin ich auch interessiert. Grade auch an einer "Version", die nicht mehr mit dem Wippen/ Dämpferversatz etc. zu kämpfen hat!

Grüsse,
Alex


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. September 2013)

Moin!
Ich warte nur noch auf die Designs und muss noch ein paar logistische Fragen klären. Sobald ich euch präzise sagen kann, was ihr für euer Geld bekommt, starte ich die Abfrage.
Ob wir beim Dämpfer auf individuelle Wünsche eingehen können, möchte ich mal bezweifeln, liegt aber sicher auch an der Stückzahl.
Der Wippenversatz aus der ersten Serie dürfte Geschichte sein. Stefan hat die ersten "Kinderkrankheiten" beim Zulieferer angesprochen und abgestellt.  
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fender_90 (17. September 2013)

Mein Interesse für die Rahmen im nächsten Jahr gilt den neuen/anderen Farben und der Beseitigung der Toleranz am Hinterbau/Wippe, wie odysseus das schon angesprochen hat. Ich bräuchte XL. Den gibt es momentan ja noch als ICB02, aber ich bin auch auf die neuen Rahmen neugierig.
Jetzt warten wir erstmal die neuen Designs ab, die hoffentlich schnell kommen werden.


----------



## B.Scheuert (17. September 2013)

olsche schrieb:


> Schade das die MTB-Abteilung von Carver zum scheitern verurteilt ist, XXL ist und bleibt ein Fahrrad-Händler.
> 
> Gruß,
> Olsche
> ...


Der einzige Fahrradsupermarkt in dem ich bisher war, gehört auch zur XXL-Gruppe. Ich habe da (nicht in Gelsenkirchen) neulich mal nachgefragt, ob sie ein ICB haben, da ich noch zwischen Größe S und M schwanke und gern mal ausprobieren wollte. Die hatten aber keins da und wollten auch für 2014 keins bestellen. Das ist aber auch gut so: Als ich das letzte Mal in dem Laden nach Bremsbelägen "für eine Magura Louise FR Scheibenbremse"(Zitat!) gefragt habe, wollte der "Verkäufer" mir Felgenbremsbeläge andrehen. Das hat meine Einstellung gegenüber diesem Verein nachhaltig geprägt: Quantität statt Qualität. Das heißt aber nicht, dass die MTB-Abteilung zum Scheitern verurteilt ist, sondern dass diese auf absehbare Zeit vom Kerngeschäft Massenmarkt (=nicht fachkundige Kunden, denen man im Zweifelsfall alles andrehen kann) mitgezogen wird. Das ICB ist deshalb für mich eine umso größere Überraschung geworden. Allerdings hat sich an den Filialen und deren Personal dadurch nichts geändert.
Ich würde den Verein daher zwar nur ungern durch einen Kauf unterstützen und schon gar nicht den Schrauberkünsten der Angestellten in den Filialen vertrauen, aber wenn auch in Zukunft wirklich gute und günstige MTBs dabei rauskommen, kann ich damit leben. Ich suche in erster Linie viel Rad für wenig Geld. Und vielleicht kommen durch einen weiteren ernsthafen Konkurrenten auch andere Hersteller in Zugzwang... Mal sehen, was YT fürs nächste Jahr vorstellt. Welche Marke auf dem Rahmen steht, ist mir egal, solange Geo, Fahrwerk, etc. stimmen. Achso, und möglichst schwarz sollte das Rad sein...


----------



## Sun_dancer (17. September 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Leider richtig. Die Nachfrage in den XXL-Filialen ist bisher gleich Null.
> Wenn die XXL-Filialen keine Rahmen bestellen, gibt's keine.
> Gruß Hans



Mein Gott... wie ignorant kann man denn sein???
- RnC Framesets wurden alle ungesehen bezahlt und gekauft
- Serien-Framesets und Kompletträder wurden FXXL unterm Ars** weggekauft
- es wurden vorab nur auf Verdacht Anzahlungen geleistet
- die Montagequalität war schockierend schlecht und die Dinger sind trotzdem rausgegangen
- mehrere User ausm Forum hätten heute noch gern einen Rahmen in ihrer passenden Größe

Was wollen die noch?
Muss man die zum Geld verdienen zwingen???

Ich verstehs nicht, wie matt die Verantwortlichen aus den Filialen sein können


----------



## Son_of_Thor (17. September 2013)

Wenn die Nachfrage nach den Framesets wirklich so klein ist....

Sorry aber mal aus deren Sicht...Masse hält den Preis klein. Wenn die Nachfrage an sich nicht ausreicht und mehr komplett Räder gehen, dann ist es aus geschäftlicher Sicht einfach nur nachvollziehbar.

Sollte man wirklich mehr Sonderlocken einführen, bin ich mir sicher das ein Preis einfach nicht mehr gehalten werden kann...jetzt ist wieder die Frage auf WELCHE Klientel man denn verzichten kann? 

Da müsste man jetzt wissen wie bzw. an WEN werden die ICB eigentlich wirklich verkauft? Hier im "Forum" ODER geht im lokalen Geschäft dahingehend noch mehr...wenn man die Kapazitäten hat, ist ein Verkauf vor Ort nicht so schlecht, da eher kalkulierbar...denn wenn ich ein Rad versende ist die Gefahr hoch das es auch wieder zurück kommt. Das habe ich vor Ort prinzipiell eher nicht.

Wenn man da jetzt eine Sondernummer für das Forum macht, wäre das natürlich eine schöne Geschichte...würde dem Ganzen schon noch was weiteres positives aufdrücken.

Bei meinem Carver musste ich auch noch Hand anlegen, damit es soweit problemlos lief...da war auch net so viel Endkontrolle um ehrlich zu sein...denke auch das man dort ganz Allgemein mal den Hebel ansetzen sollte und da verstärkt drauf achten sollte.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## aurelio (18. September 2013)

Meiner Erfahrung nach kann man nicht alle XXL Filialen über einen Kamm scheren. Ich habe mein ICB01 bei Fahrrad Franz XXL in Mainz erworben und wurde wirklich gut beraten. Obendrauf gabs ordentliche Pedale und der Sattel wurde auch getauscht. Das habe ich in so manchem "Fahrradfachgeschäft" schon ganz anders (mit)erlebt. In Mainz gibt es übrigens auch noch Framesets!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (18. September 2013)

Moin!
Ich kann die bestellten Stückzahlen hier natürlich nicht kommentieren.
Wie bereits angekündigt starten wir (wahrscheinlich heute noch) eine forumsinterne Abfrage für die Rahmensets. Falls die Stückzahlen ausreichen (hier geht es nur um die Kartongrössen der Sattelstützen ect.), können wir die Rahmensets wohl noch liefern.
Ich kann hierfür leider keine Garantien geben, aber versuchen würde ich's trotzdem.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. September 2013)

Ich hoffe auch stark, dass es für 2014er Rahmenkits geben wird. Ich habe mich wahrscheinlich doch von den Größenempfehlungen fehlleiten lassen - XL ist mir mit 1,93m dann wohl doch ein Stück zu groß...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. September 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch stark, dass es für 2014er Rahmenkits geben wird. Ich habe mich wahrscheinlich doch von den Größenempfehlungen fehlleiten lassen - XL ist mir mit 1,93m dann wohl doch ein Stück zu groß...



Echt jetzt? Ich bin echt zufrieden (1,93 XL), und einige mit um die 1,80 mit L auch. Persönliches Empfinden ist halt immer unterschiedlich...

Bist du mal zur Sicherheit ein L gefahren? Nicht dass du irgendwo dazwischen hängst und L dann doch zu kurz wäre


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ich bin echt zufrieden (1,93 XL), und einige mit um die 1,80 mit L auch. Persönliches Empfinden ist halt immer unterschiedlich...
> 
> Bist du mal zur Sicherheit ein L gefahren? Nicht dass du irgendwo dazwischen hängst und L dann doch zu kurz wäre


Mein Radfahr-Kollege    @Rafterman86 hat die L-Version, die werde ich demnächst mal testen. 

Mir ist einfach das Sitzrohr etwas zu lang, auf diversen Trails ist mir das Rad einfach, ich sag mal, zu "sperrig". Da hat der 650b-LRS sicherlich auch seinen Teil mit beizutragen, wobei ich die Vorteile der etwas größeren Laufräder nicht missen möchte. Das ist in steilen Uphill-Passagen und auch generell einfach ein Vorteil gegenüber 26" - meine Meinung. Und dafür ist das Gerät auf Highspeed-Passagen, gerade wegen der Länge, echt eine Waffe.

Generell komme ich schon klar, so ist es nicht. Ich bin aber eher kleinere, etwas verspieltere Sachen gewöhnt. Mal sehen was der L-Test bringt


----------



## Carver_Bikes (18. September 2013)

Moin!
Hier die Farben zu den Rahmensets:













Die Bilder sind auch auf meiner Seite: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/273703

Lieferumfang:


ICB Rahmen incl. KabelfÃ¼hrungen und Kettenstrebenschutz
Tange Seiki Steuersatz ZS225 Tapered (nicht winkelverstellbar, nicht eingepresst)
Rock Shox Monarch Plus DÃ¤mpfer 216*63mm L/M Tune
VK-Preis: 1099,99â¬
Liefertermin: ca. Februar 2014.


*Wer Interesse an einem Frameset hat, schreibt mir bitte eine mail an [email protected] unter Angabe von Modell, RahmengrÃ¶sse, vollstÃ¤ndigem Namen und Kontaktdaten (am liebsten die Mobilnummer). *



*Leider kann ich Bestellungen nur bis nÃ¤chsten Montag 23.09. entgegennehmen.* Dann muÃ ich die Bestellung abschicken, sonst verzÃ¶gert sich die Auslieferung der KomplettrÃ¤der.



FÃ¼r RÃ¼ckfragen kÃ¶nnt ihr die o.g. mailadresse verwenden.

GruÃ Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (18. September 2013)

Super, Hans, danke für die Meldung und die Möglichkeit, eins zu bestellen.

Ausfallenden sind beide dabei, nehme ich an? 26 und 65b?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. September 2013)

@Carver_Bikes:
Ich denke eine Ankündigung auf der Startseite von mtb-news wäre Sinnvoll. Denn dieser Post wird ganz sicher an einem Haufen Interessenten für ein Rahmenkit vorbei gehen!
Gerade weil der Bestellzeitraum extrem kurz ist.

Achja, wenn ihr bis nächsten Montag die Rahmen bestellen müsst damit die zeitnah da sind, warum gab es noch keinerlei Infos wie mit den krummen Rahmen verfahren werden soll??? 
Ich persönlich will zwar nicht tauschen (außer ich bekomme Nachteile bei der Garantie), aber sind aj doch einige die tauschen wollen. Die müssen dann jetzt warten bis die Serienbikes durch sind, also Mitte nächster Saison? Da haut für mich grad was nicht hin.

AHRG, warum funzt das Mentioning nicht???


----------



## Kharne (18. September 2013)

Den Hans kann man schon was länger nicht mehr erwähnen...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (18. September 2013)

odysseus schrieb:


> Super, Hans, danke für die Meldung und die Möglichkeit, eins zu bestellen.
> 
> Ausfallenden sind beide dabei, nehme ich an? 26 und 65b?



Richtig, beide Ausfallenden sind dabei.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (18. September 2013)

macht ihr die icb 3 farbe so damit mehr das 2er oder 1er nehmen ? 

wenn ich das richtig sehe bleibt das design vom 2er also unverändert. find ich gut. hab bisher nur absolut positive Meinungen dazu bekommen


----------



## konsti-d (18. September 2013)

Gemäß dem unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass ich mir doch ein ICB kauf nächstes Jahr, würde es wohl ein 01er, den Rahmen würde ich sofort gegen den 03er tauschen.
Schwarz ist cool, grün-blau nicht


----------



## Carver_Bikes (18. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @Carver_Bikes:
> Ich denke eine Ankündigung auf der Startseite von mtb-news wäre Sinnvoll. Denn dieser Post wird ganz sicher an einem Haufen Interessenten für ein Rahmenkit vorbei gehen!
> Gerade weil der Bestellzeitraum extrem kurz ist.
> 
> ...



Moin!
Die krummen Rahmen sind nicht meine Baustelle, darum kümmert sich Stefan. Der ist wohl ab morgen wieder da. Ich möchte deshalb auch nicht vorgreifen, was das angeht. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. September 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Die krummen Rahmen sind nicht meine Baustelle, darum kümmert sich Stefan. Der ist wohl ab morgen wieder da. Ich möchte deshalb auch nicht vorgreifen, was das angeht.
> Gruß Hans



Ok. Dann schauen wir mal was der Stark so raushaut.

Wie sieht es mit der Ankündigung auf der Startseite aus? Ich meine, ICH muss den Shitstorm nicht über mich ergehen lassen wenn wieder 20 oder mehr es nicht mitgekriegt haben dass die Rahmen vorbestellt werden müssen, weil es nur hier im Thread stand!


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig sehe bleibt das design vom 2er also unverändert.



Ich denke das siehst du falsch. Carver Schriftzug Oberrohr und Logo Steuerrohr sind eine andere Farbe. schwarze decals statt polished/sandblasted wie beim MY13. Geht wohl darum das man das besser sieht.  Ob der Eloxalfarbton der gleiche ist habe ich nicht nachgeschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (18. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ok. Dann schauen wir mal was der Stark so raushaut.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Ankündigung auf der Startseite aus? Ich meine, ICH muss den Shitstorm nicht über mich ergehen lassen wenn wieder 20 oder mehr es nicht mitgekriegt haben dass die Rahmen vorbestellt werden müssen, weil es nur hier im Thread stand!



Ich hab' ein neues Thema im ICB-Bereich gestartet und poste den Link auch nochmal in 1-2 Unterforen. Das müsste reichen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (18. September 2013)

aus sicht von Carver verständlich das man das besser lesen kann.

ich finds beim 13er einfach geil das das aus entfernung einfarbig ohne alles aussieht.

trotzdem schaut das 2er auch 14 top aus.


----------



## nino85 (18. September 2013)

@Merlin7: Ich würde auch mal auf die bessere Sichtbarkeit tippen 

Ich oute mich mal und sage: Das 1er ist ja mal rattenscharf  Hellgrün mit Hellblau - geile Sache.

Finde ich viel besser als das bisherige 1er  Das 3er gefällt mir dafür nicht mehr so gut wie das jetzige 3er 

Ach ja, Hans: 

Mach mal den Part hier Dick und Fett:

*Leider kann ich Bestellungen nur bis nächsten Montag 23.09. entgegennehmen. *

Größenänderungen kannst du mit (SIZE="5"] und (/SIZE]machen ( Klammerzeichen durch eckige Klammern ersetzen)

Hab das erst beim 3. mal lesen gesehen.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (18. September 2013)

Okay, adipös und rot


----------



## B.Scheuert (18. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> macht ihr die icb 3 farbe so damit mehr das 2er oder 1er nehmen ?


Schwarz ist immer gut und kann nur von schwarz mit schwarz und vielleicht noch rot eloxierten Details und/oder Wippe getoppt werden!  
Für mich kommt eigentlich nur das 2er Komplettrad infrage, ich würde dann aber gern gegen den 3er Rahmen tauschen... Wäre es eigentlich möglich, den bereits blau eloxierten Rahmen schwarz zu eloxieren oder ist das technisch nicht möglich? Ich nehme an, die Garantie verfällt sowieso?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (18. September 2013)

Es ist eher schwierig, in Deutschland einen Eloxalbetrieb zu finden, der Fahrradrahmen macht, insbesondere einen der den "glänzend-matt-Übergang" hinbekommt. Aber mal angenommen du findest einen, dann schreib dem Stefan am besten ne pm und frag ihn, wie's mit der Garantie aussieht wenn du den Rahmen "umeloxieren" lässt. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (18. September 2013)

Es wäre deutlich einfacher den Rahmen mit jemanden zu tauschen oder Komplettrad + schwarzen 
Rahmen zu kaufen, umzubauen (Nach dem Aufbaudebakel dieses Jahr würde ich die Kiste eh 
komplett zerlegen) und den blauen wieder zu verkaufen.


----------



## Runterfahrer (18. September 2013)

Gibt es eine techn. Veränderung oder Verbesserung der Rahmen für 2014?


----------



## Micha-L (18. September 2013)

Ich hab zwar schon ein Bike, aber nur aus Interesse: Ist das Carver Logo unter dem Decal trotzdem abgesetzt eloxiert?

Das wäre für Carver ja sogar von Vorteil. Denn das Decal kann man abziehen, bei poliert/gestrahltem Logo ist das nicht so einfach.


----------



## olsche (18. September 2013)

Sorry, aber ich werde mich nicht im September 2013 für etwas entscheiden, wa.s ich eventuell im Februar 2014 (HaHaHa, wird wohl eher  wieder Mai/Juni) bekomme...
Ich bin raus.

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## vscope (19. September 2013)

Carver hat auf Bitten der Community noch schnell eine Rahmenkaufoption aud die beine gestellt  Und es gibt trotzdem leute die sich beschweren... 
You made my day olsche


----------



## f4lkon (19. September 2013)

Naja so Leute gibt es immer und da spricht auch mehr der Frust aus ihm, was wiederum sehr fürs ICB spricht  Wer weiß vllt. sieht man ihn dennoch bald aufm ICB fahren.


----------



## Kharne (19. September 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Carver hat auf Bitten der Community noch schnell eine Rahmenkaufoption aud die beine gestellt  Und es gibt trotzdem leute die sich beschweren...



Ich seh das ein wenig anders. Der Hans hat ein Vorkaufsrecht für die Community 
durchgedrückt, nachdems letztes MJ nen heftigen Shitstorm gab, weils viel zu 
wenige Bikes gab, den er alleine ausbaden durfte will und dementsprechend keinen 
Bock mehr drauf hat, das ICB aber auch nicht links liegen lassen will.

Hans, wie siehts mit ner Vorbestellung für Komplettbikes aus? Wenn die Filialen 
keine Framesets bestellt haben sehe ich für die Komplettbikes schwarz.


----------



## mheinri (19. September 2013)

@Carver Bikes: 
Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich der doodle-Abstimmung über die beiden Varianten des ICB 02? 

VG


----------



## Carver_Bikes (19. September 2013)

mheinri schrieb:


> @Carver Bikes:
> Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich der doodle-Abstimmung über die beiden Varianten des ICB 02?
> 
> VG



Na ja, es steht 76:29 für das eher Freeride-lastige "Vivid Air/Magic Mary-Kit". Dasist ein ziemlich deutliches Ergebnis. Ich lasse mir das noch von der GF absegnen, dann wäre die Entscheidung für mich getroffen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Rafterman86 (19. September 2013)

@carver_bikes

achso hans, das hatte ich gerade vergessen zu fragen: Hat Stefan für die My2014 Rahmen die Lager überarbeitet oder bleibt alles beim alten?

Grüße

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (19. September 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich seh das ein wenig anders. Der Hans hat ein Vorkaufsrecht für die Community
> durchgedrückt, nachdems letztes MJ nen heftigen Shitstorm gab, weils viel zu
> wenige Bikes gab, den er alleine ausbaden durfte will und dementsprechend keinen
> Bock mehr drauf hat, das ICB aber auch nicht links liegen lassen will.
> ...



Generell hatte ich bisher nicht den Eindruck, hier irgendwas ausbaden zu müssen. Ich kann das, was bisher an Kritik kam, gut nachvollziehen, also habe ich damit kein Problem. 
Eine Vorbestellung der Komplettbikes ist derzeit nur in dem Stile möglich, wie wir das mit den Rahmen gemacht haben: ich sammele Vorbestellungen ein, gleiche das mit den von den Filialen bestellten Stückzahlen ab und kann dann evtl. in Absprache mit der GF die Stückzahl anpassen. Mehr dazu später.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (19. September 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> @carver_bikes
> 
> achso hans, das hatte ich gerade vergessen zu fragen: Hat Stefan für die My2014 Rahmen die Lager überarbeitet oder bleibt alles beim alten?
> 
> ...



Stefan hat ein paar Toleranzen überarbeitet, ansonsten bleibt der Rahmen unverändert. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (19. September 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Na ja, es steht 76:29 für das eher Freeride-lastige "Vivid Air/Magic Mary-Kit". Dasist ein ziemlich deutliches Ergebnis. Ich lasse mir das noch von der GF absegnen, dann wäre die Entscheidung für mich getroffen.
> Gruß Hans



Wow - Krass. Das freut mich für alle 2014er ICB2-Käufer. Echt geile Sache. Ich freue mich auf die ersten Bikebravo-Berichte bei der P/L- Nicht nur was die Ausstattung angeht - Der Kundenservice hier ist inzwischen ja ebenfalls auf sehr hohem Niveau - Top! 



> Generell hatte ich bisher nicht den Eindruck, hier irgendwas ausbaden zu müssen. Ich kann das, was bisher an Kritik kam, gut nachvollziehen, also habe ich damit kein Problem.


Wie würdest du es dann nennen? Du hast ja hier die Breitseite abbekommen für Dinge, die du größtenteils nicht selbst zu verantworten hattest. Ich würde das schon als "ausbaden" bezeichnen 
Ich unterstelle aber *nicht*, dass das der Grund für die Rahmenaktion war.


----------



## trixter78 (19. September 2013)

Mal angenommen, ich möchte die Ausstattung vom 02er mit dem Rahmen vom 01er. Gibts da noch eine andere Möglichkeit, an die Kombination zu kommen, ausser der Variante, das 2er zu kaufen und den Rahmen anschließend zu tauschen? Ist schon etwas aufwändig und man muss den passenden Rahmen ja auch erstmal bekommen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. September 2013)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, ich möchte die Ausstattung vom 02er mit dem Rahmen vom 01er. Gibts da noch eine andere Möglichkeit, an die Kombination zu kommen, ausser der Variante, das 2er zu kaufen und den Rahmen anschließend zu tauschen? Ist schon etwas aufwändig und man muss den passenden Rahmen ja auch erstmal bekommen.



Da es letztes Jahr, als es die Rahmenkits noch ohne Sonderorder gab, schon nicht möglich war da irgendwelche Sonderwünsche geltend zu machen wird es die Möglichkeit dieses Jahr sicher nicht gebem. Das gibt die Aufbaulogistik bei Carver einfach nicht her...


----------



## Kharne (19. September 2013)

1er Rahmen kaufen, Komponenten vom 2er kaufen, anbauen 

Ich bezweifle, dass Carver das gepackt kriegt, die sind ja keine Customschmiede.


----------



## trixter78 (19. September 2013)

Habe schon vermutet, dass das nicht möglich ist.
Die Variante, den Rahmen und alle Komponenten vom 2er zu kaufen, kommt nicht in Frage...vor Allem, weil ich den Rahmen jetzt vorbestellen müsste und ich vorher zumindest einmal auf nem ICB gesessen haben will.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (19. September 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Wie würdest du es dann nennen? Du hast ja hier die Breitseite abbekommen für Dinge, die du größtenteils nicht selbst zu verantworten hattest. Ich würde das schon als "ausbaden" bezeichnen



War ja alles im Ramhen. Es lässt sich ja auch schwer behaupten, daß die Kritik nicht angebracht gewesen wäre. Insofern alles easy


----------



## Carver_Bikes (19. September 2013)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Habe schon vermutet, dass das nicht möglich ist.
> Die Variante, den Rahmen und alle Komponenten vom 2er zu kaufen, kommt nicht in Frage...vor Allem, weil ich den Rahmen jetzt vorbestellen müsste und ich vorher zumindest einmal auf nem ICB gesessen haben will.



Ein Umbau wegen des Rahmendesigns ist leider definitiv nicht möglich. Wenn du eine Probefahrt machen möchtest, solltest du evtl. in Brixen vorbeischauen, dort sind wir mit ein paar ICB Testbikes am Start. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (19. September 2013)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Habe schon vermutet, dass das nicht möglich ist.
> Die Variante, den Rahmen und alle Komponenten vom 2er zu kaufen, kommt nicht in Frage...vor Allem, weil ich den Rahmen jetzt vorbestellen müsste und ich vorher zumindest einmal auf nem ICB gesessen haben will.



Alternativ kannst du ja mal lieb fragen, ob es einen ICB-Besitzer in deiner Gegend gibt (mit deiner Rahmengröße), der dich mal proberollen lässt. Ob ICB 1,2,3, RnC oder was ganz anderes ist ja egal.


----------



## olsche (19. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Naja so Leute gibt es immer und da spricht auch mehr der Frust aus ihm, was wiederum sehr fürs ICB spricht  Wer weiß vllt. sieht man ihn dennoch bald aufm ICB fahren.





vscope schrieb:


> Carver hat auf Bitten der Community noch schnell eine Rahmenkaufoption aud die beine gestellt  Und es gibt trotzdem leute die sich beschweren...
> You made my day olsche



Ich würde liebend gerne ein ICB fahren! 
Letztes Jahr hat mir beim R&C leider mein Auto ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht (Totalausfall, leider wichtiger wie ein Bike).
Einzig den liefertermin kann ich nach dem Desaster in diesem Jahr nicht glauben.

Gruß,
Olsche
Und um meinem Frust braucht ihr euch keine Gedanken zu machen, den entsorge ich nämlich regelmässig im Wald auf meinem Oldtimer...


----------



## mtbthomas (19. September 2013)

Hallo! Hab großes Interesse an einem icb! Ich bin 168cm Großindustrie hab ca 80 cm Schrittlänge! Welche Rahmengrösse denkt Ihr wäre die richtige! S oder M???
Schonmal danke für eventuelle Antworten!;-)


----------



## mtbthomas (19. September 2013)

Blöde autokorrektur soll nur groß heißen!;-)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. September 2013)

olsche schrieb:


> Ich würde liebend gerne ein ICB fahren!
> Letztes Jahr hat mir beim R&C leider mein Auto ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht (Totalausfall, leider wichtiger wie ein Bike).
> Einzig den liefertermin kann ich nach dem Desaster in diesem Jahr nicht glauben.
> 
> ...



Ich denke das wird dieses Jahr besser klappen. Letztes Jahr wurde ja um diese Zeit erst der erste Prototyp gefertigt, da ging die Bestellung der Rahmen/Bikes erst deutlich später raus. 
Und ich hoffe mal das Stefan den Jungs in TW ein wenig auf die Füsse getreten hat, nach dem was da letztes Jahr alles schief gegangen ist. Von daher denke ich ist Februar/März nicht sooo unrealistisch, das ist immerhin noch ein halbes Jahr hin. Letztes Jahr haben wir unsere RnCs Ende November bestellt und im Mai bekommen.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (19. September 2013)

Der Liefertermin Februar 2014 für die Rahmen sollte halbwegs passen. Normale Vorlaufzeit für Rahmen sind ca. 3 bis maximal 4 Monate + 1 Monat Seefracht.
Lieferverzögerungen wegen nicht lieferbarer Teile wird's beim Rahmenset nicht geben.
Die Rahmen werden am 23.09. bestellt, da kann sich jeder selbst seinen Reim draus machen...
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (19. September 2013)

So, hier die Specs und Preise der 2014er ICB Komplettbikes (pdf im Anhang).

Wer Interesse an einer Vorbestellung hat, kann mir wie bei den Rahmensets seine Bestellung an [email protected] senden.
*Dieser Slot ist leider nur bis nächsten Montag 23.09. offen.*

*Was bringt eine Vorbestellung?*
Die Bestellungen der Fahrrad XXL Filialen sind, vorsichtig formuliert etwas zurückhaltend ausgefallen - einige User (mich eingeschlossen) befürchten Lieferengpässe. Falls die Vorbestellungen die bisher bestellten Mengen überschreiten, können wir noch reagieren. 
Falls wir den Eindruck haben, daß die bestellten Räder ausreichen, bleiben die Vorbestellungen erstmal bestehen. Ich würde dann, sobald die Räder lieferbar sind, die Bestellungen an die Filialen weiterleiten.
*Anzahlungen sind nicht nötig, und Stornierungen der Vorbestellungen sind jederzeit ohne Folgekosten möglich.* 

*Wie sieht's mit der Lieferzeit aus?*
So wie's derzeit aussieht, werden die Räder ca. März lieferbar sein. Ich kann zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt leider nicht präziser werden.
Updates zum Lieferstatus gibt's wie gewohnt regelmässig.

*Warum ist eine Vorbestellung nur bis 23.09 möglich?*
Wir können aufgrund der geringen Stückzahlen nur eine einzige ICB-Rahmenbestellung aufgeben. Diese wurde bereits abgegeben, wird aber für den Vorbestellungs-Slot bis zum 23.09. zurückgehalten. Länger kann nicht gewartet werden, das würde die Auslieferung der Räder nochmal verzögern. Wir sind mit einer geschätzten Auslieferung der Räder im März ohnehin schon viel zu spät dran.

Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (19. September 2013)

Alter schwede - die Specs für das icb 2 können sich sehen lassen. Das 1er ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich teuer geraten (im Vergleich zum jetzigen 1er).


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. September 2013)

Gleich mal eine Frage meinerseits: warum die Pike als DPA? SoloAir ist im ICB doch irgendwie Sinnvoller, mit 650B dürfte so ziemlich keiner absenken wollen/müssen.

Aber endlich der Dämpfer in L/M. Dass ich das noch erleben darf


----------



## Kharne (19. September 2013)

Sabber! Kaufst du dir jetzt ein 2er oder nicht? Verdammt!

Danke Hans!


----------



## vscope (19. September 2013)

das 3er ist auch der hammer


----------



## Pintie (19. September 2013)

Wo kann ich mein icb 2 2013 abgeben 200â¬ dazu und das 14er bekommen ? 

Die 26" ICB 2 Specs sind fÃ¼r das Geld schon mal der Hammer.... 
einzig die Kette und Reifen sind naja... bÃ¤h halt.

und Syntace bekommt den 12Â° lenker einfach nicht her oder wie?

Kurz Fazit: Die WÃ¼nsche wurden erhÃ¶rt.....

das 3er ist aber auch ein KnÃ¼ller.... 1*11 fÃ¼r 3000â¬ ist bei dem bike schon auch sehr geil.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (19. September 2013)

Moin!
Die Reverb beim ICB 01er haut finanziell ziemlich rein, wir wollten bei der Sattelstütze aber keine Kompromisse mehr eingehen.

Die DPA-Funktion bei der Pike ist wunderbar, wenn man auch mal längere Uphills fährt. Ich war mit meinem 650b-ICB zuletzt ziemlich viel im alpinen Raum unterwegs und finde diese Funktion super. Klar hat die Solo Air auch Vorteile, aber schränkt beim Uphill eben etwas ein. Wir haben drüber nachgedacht und uns wegen des breiteren Einsatzbereiches letztendlich für die DPA entschieden.
Gruß Hans


----------



## f4lkon (19. September 2013)

Das 2er in 26" dürfte vielen wilde Träume bereiten. Das ist seit laaaanger Zeit ein Rad an dem ich außer Griffe und Sattel nichts sofort tauschen würde. Mission erfüllt!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (19. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und Syntace bekommt den 12° lenker einfach nicht her oder wie?



Der 12°-Vector ist lieferbar. Ich kann mich auch dran erinnern, daß schon einmal der Ruf nach 12° aufkam. Allerdings habe ich nochmal in die Projektzusammenfassung geschaut, und dort steht 8° als Ergebnis der Abstimmung. Wenn's irgendwo einen Mehrheitsbeschluss für 12° gibt, möge man mir bitte den Link schicken. Das könnte man noch ändern.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (19. September 2013)

doch die Kette... 

Ich finds nur schade das auch hier auf Schwalbe gewechselt wurde. die Onzas sind wirklich gut.


letztes Jahr war die Ansage das 12Â° nicht lieferbar ist. 

es gab hier sehr viele (mich eingeschlossen) die lieber 12Â° wollten. 
wÃ¼rde aber auch bedeuten das der Vorbau 10mm lÃ¤nger sein sollte.



fÃ¼r 200â¬ mehr bekommt man aber wirklich deutlich mehr bike beim 2er.

die Zee hatte ich ja schon, aber allein das upgrade auf den vivid wird mich 200â¬ kosten. 

aber so viel XT und bessere (nicht perfekte, aber bessere) LaufrÃ¤der sind schon top.

bin jetzt schon neidisch auf die die das kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (19. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Die 26" ICB 2 Specs sind für das Geld schon mal der Hammer....
> einzig die Kette und Reifen sind naja... bäh halt.


Aha, was ist denn mit der Kette und den Reifen 

Finde die Specs sehr gut , nur das mit der Vorbestellung etc & Co kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, aber gut. Kenne da auch(logischerweise) keine internen Details


----------



## Kharne (19. September 2013)

Ahhhhh!
Bau ich mir ein Canfield auf oder kauf ich mir für das Geld was Rahmen + Dämpfer kosten das 2er...
Hilf mir einer, am Besten mit ner dicken Geldspritze, dann kann ich mir beides kaufen


----------



## nino85 (19. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> bin jetzt schon neidisch auf die die das kaufen



Ich auch


----------



## Kharne (19. September 2013)

Kommt der Vivid jetzt in 222 oder in 216mm?


----------



## nino85 (19. September 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Kommt der Vivid jetzt in 222 oder in 216mm?



216mm

222 ist ja eigentlich nicht vorgesehen. und man kann den nicht in alle 4 bohrungen der wippe einbauen.


----------



## ~joe~ (19. September 2013)

Warum schon wieder erst ab Größe L 150er Reverb?!
Und wäre es theoretisch möglich die Lyrik mit 650B zufahrn? (Abgesichert durch RockShox is es nat. nicht)


----------



## cmi (19. September 2013)

@Carver_Bikes: - die komplettbikevorbestellungen sind auch "nur" bis montag möglich (also identisch mit den reinen frame kits?) da muss man sich ja wirklich schnell entscheiden  was heißt eigentlich "bis" in die zusammenhang? einschließlich oder eher bis du im büro bist?  was bedeutet bei den reverb die angabe "(ab größe L 150mm)"? gibts darunter gar keine, oder ist das da einfach nur ne kleinere mit 100mm/125mm?


----------



## B.Scheuert (19. September 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Es wäre deutlich einfacher den Rahmen mit jemanden zu tauschen oder Komplettrad + schwarzen
> Rahmen zu kaufen, umzubauen (Nach dem Aufbaudebakel dieses Jahr würde ich die Kiste eh
> komplett zerlegen) und den blauen wieder zu verkaufen.





GuyGood schrieb:


> Aha, was ist denn mit der Kette und den Reifen


Die Kette kenne ich nicht, ist mir egal, wird getestet. Aber Schwalbe hat bei mir aufgrund einiger leidvoller Erfahrungen absolutes Radverbot. Onza hätte ich gern getestet. 
Bei mir kommen ans ICB2 ein anderer Laufradsatz inkl. Reifen und von meinem DH-Rad die Juicy 9 Carbon und der leichtere Lenker. Außerdem würde ich sehr gern gegen einen schwarzen Rahmen tauschen.



> Finde die Specs sehr gut , nur das mit der Vorbestellung etc & Co kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, aber gut. Kenne da auch(logischerweise) keine internen Details


Ich weiß nicht, was du mit "etc & Co" meinst, aber so wie ich das verstehe, sind die "Vorbestellungen" effektiv nichts anderes als unverbindliche Interessensbekundungen, die dazu dienen sollen, die Nachfrage einschätzen zu können. So wie es aussieht, hat die Entwicklungsabteilung gute Arbeit geleistet, aber die Filialen haben das immernoch nicht gemerkt und bestellen deshalb oder weil sie nicht auf bestellter Ware sitzen bleiben wollen zu wenig Räder. Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht, wer die kosten übernimmt, wenn ein Laden die bestellten Räder nicht verkauft. 

  @cmi: 125mm


----------



## Micha-L (19. September 2013)

Als Besitzer eines 2013er ICB02 muss ich übrigens sagen, die Onza Ibex sind echt hervorragend.  Der Reifen war auf jeden Fall eine tolle Wahl. Mal etwas abseits des Mainstreams aber dennoch hochwertig.

Habe mir nun einen Conti MKII fürs Hinterrad bestellt und werde testen. Soll ja weniger Rollwiderstand bringen. 

Vorne bleibt der Ibex aber auf jeden Fall drauf bis er runter ist (und dann hätte ich ja noch einen Über. ;-))

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (19. September 2013)

Sehe ich auch so.

Am HR hat der Onza etwas viel Rollwiderstand. Und im vergleich zu einem BCC Conti fährt er sich schnell runter. Sonst wirklich top. Und besser als jeder Schwalbe den ich je gefahren bin


----------



## ron101 (19. September 2013)

Hallo

Gibt es auch Angaben zum Gewicht der komplett Bikes?

Gruss


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. September 2013)

Ich glaub das muss man nochmal groß schreiben:

*Ihr müsst NICHT VERBINDLICH bestellen! Alles was Hans braucht ist eine E-Mail wenn ihr DEUTLICHES INTERESSE an dem Bike habt!
*
Die beim Hersteller Bestellte Stückzahl wird bei Carver nach der Menge der Vorbestellungen der XXL-Fillialen bestimmt. Und die sind mehr als Vorsichtig was Enduros angeht 
*
Also, wer dieses Jahr nicht leer ausgehen will, auch wenn er nur zu 75 oder 50% sicher weiß dass er es auch kaufen wird sollte JETZT sein INTERESSE BEKUNDEN! *

Nur so kann Hans seine Chefs überzeugen dass da draußen mehr Kunden existieren als die denken!


----------



## Ochiba63 (19. September 2013)

ich habe definitiv interesse an einem 02 aber weiß nicht genau welche rahmengröße für mich am besten ist s oder m bei 169 größe und 76 sl.
fahre zur zeit ein cc in m und sitze schon sehr gestreckt drauf.


----------



## Hasifisch (19. September 2013)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> ich habe definitiv interesse an einem 02 aber weiß nicht genau welche rahmengröße für mich am besten ist s oder m bei 169 größe und 76 sl.
> fahre zur zeit ein cc in m und sitze schon sehr gestreckt drauf.



M plus kurzen Vorbau.
An einem Test wirst du aber nicht vorbeikommen. Ist halt alles Geschmacksache und keine exakte Wissenschaft...


----------



## fibbs (19. September 2013)

Was hat denn jetzt der 650B Aufbau für einen Federweg am Heck? Steht durch die Tauschbaren Ausfallenden der volle 170er zur Verfügung? 

Und wie ist das mit der Gabel? Wird da im 650b eine 160er genommen weil auf dem Markt die Auswahl noch begrenzt ist?

Danke

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. September 2013)

Im Heck stehen alle Federwege zur Verfügung wie auch bei 26". Wenn dem nicht so wäre hätte ich dem Konstrukteur schon die Ohren lang gezogen 
Du hast durch die längeren Kettenstreben glaube ich sogar eher 2-3mm mehr. 

Die Pike gibt es nur mit 160mm max. Wenn du mehr willst musst du 26" in der Lyrik fahren. Aber auch die 160mm dürften für den angepeilten Einsatzbereich des 02 650B locker reichen.


----------



## KainerM (20. September 2013)

Wie schaut's denn aus wenn ich sage, dass ich einen ICB02 Frameset nach ÖSterreich geschickt haben will? Ist das möglich?

Wenn ja, schreibt mich auf die Liste, Mail an den Hans kann ich natürlich auch noch schreiben. Größe muss ich mir noch überlegen, kommt im Laufe des Tages.

mfg


----------



## Kharne (20. September 2013)

fibbs schrieb:


> Und wie ist das mit der Gabel? Wird da im 650b eine 160er genommen weil auf dem Markt die Auswahl noch begrenzt ist?



Das Bike ist auf ne 170er Gabel ausgelegt, mit ner 650B Pike mit 160mm FW 
bist bald bei der Einbauhöhe von ner 180er Gabel  Und 650B Gabeln mit 170mm 
FW gibbet noch nicht.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (20. September 2013)

GuyGood schrieb:


> ...nur das mit der Vorbestellung etc & Co kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, aber gut. Kenne da auch(logischerweise) keine internen Details



Es wurden etwas weniger Räder bestellt als 2013, deshalb könnte es Probleme mit der Lieferbarkeit geben. Die Vorbestellung ist eine Option, sich ein Rad zu reservieren.
Bei den Rahmensets war's etwas anders: hier wurde seitens XXL nichts bestellt. Also sammeln wir Rahmenset-Bestellungen über mich ein, damit überhaupt was kommt.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (20. September 2013)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Warum schon wieder erst ab Größe L 150er Reverb?!
> Und wäre es theoretisch möglich die Lyrik mit 650B zufahrn? (Abgesichert durch RockShox is es nat. nicht)



Weil jemand, der Gr. M fährt, evtl zu kurze Beine für 150mm Hub hat. Da wird's für manche Fahrer eng. Die Sattelstütze ständig ein Stück einfzufahren, um auf den Sattel zu kommen ist ja auch keine dauerhafte Lösung.
Die Lyrik kannst du definitiv nicht mit 650b-Laufrädern und  2,35" Bereifung fahren. Haben wir getestet.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (20. September 2013)

KainerM schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn aus wenn ich sage, dass ich einen ICB02 Frameset nach ÖSterreich geschickt haben will? Ist das möglich?
> mfg



Gute Neuigkeiten: bis Anfang 2014 wird der Versand nach Österreich möglich sein. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (20. September 2013)

ron101 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Gibt es auch Angaben zum Gewicht der komplett Bikes?
> 
> Gruss



Noch nicht. Man kann ausgehend von den 2013ern die Gewichte schätzen, genauer geht's nicht.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (20. September 2013)

cmi schrieb:


> @Carver_Bikes: - die komplettbikevorbestellungen sind auch "nur" bis montag möglich (also identisch mit den reinen frame kits?) da muss man sich ja wirklich schnell entscheiden  was heißt eigentlich "bis" in die zusammenhang? einschließlich oder eher bis du im büro bist?  was bedeutet bei den reverb die angabe "(ab größe L 150mm)"? gibts darunter gar keine, oder ist das da einfach nur ne kleinere mit 100mm/125mm?



Zeitplan: ich komme am Montag ins Büro, checke die mails, nehme alle bis dahin eingegangenen Bestellungen noch auf, und dann schicke ich die Bestellung ab. Deadline ist also ca. 10-11h. Präzise genug ?

Die Reverb Stealth bei Gr. S und M hat 125mm Hub.
Die Reverb Stealth bei Gr. L, XL und XXL hat 150mm Hub.

Hintergrund: kleinere Fahrer => kleinere Schrittlänge => 150mm Hub nicht möglich, da der Sattel sonst zu hoch ist, wenn die Reverb voll ausgefahren ist. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## nationrider (20. September 2013)

liege mit 1,83m und SL 86 ziemlich zwischen M und L,
kann einer helfen weil er ähnliche Biometrische Daten hat


----------



## mheinri (20. September 2013)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Komplettbikes müssen auch bis Montag 23.September vorbestellt werden???

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (20. September 2013)

Ich fahre mit genau den gleichen Maßen ein L mit 35er Vorbau und das passt mir genau. Der Radstand erfordert bei Drops eine kleine Umgewöhnung falls er bei deinem alten Rad deutlich kleiner war.


----------



## f4lkon (20. September 2013)

mheinri schrieb:


> Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Komplettbikes müssen auch bis Montag 23.September vorbestellt werden???
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



Nein hast du nicht. Du musst nicht aber es wäre sinnvoll damit der Hans abschätzen kann, ob er lieber mehr Räder bestellen sollte. Es ist nicht verbindlich. Falls du also mit dem Gedanken spielst dann bestell einfach. Musst nichts anzahlen etc.


----------



## KainerM (20. September 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Gute Neuigkeiten: bis Anfang 2014 wird der Versand nach Österreich möglich sein.
> Gruß Hans



Perfekt. Dann werd ich dir heute oder morgen mal ne Mail schreiben 
  @mheinri: Nein, eine Vorbestellung sorgt nur dafür, dass du auch sicher eines bekommst, wenn sie dann kommen.


Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Anzahlungen sind nicht nötig, und Stornierungen der Vorbestellungen sind jederzeit ohne Folgekosten möglich.



mfg


----------



## Carver_Bikes (20. September 2013)

mheinri schrieb:


> Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Komplettbikes müssen auch bis Montag 23.September vorbestellt werden???
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



Nein. Es gibt nur bis 23.09. die Möglichkeit, sich eins vorab zu reservieren. Später kann man natürlich auch noch eins bekommen, sofern noch vorhanden...
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (20. September 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> [...] sofern noch vorhanden...
> Gruß Hans



Ich hoffe ja noch auf ein spontanes einsehen der entsprechenden Entscheider. Für uns alle (Ihr seht eure Bikes ja sicher auch gern durch die Gegend fahren, und Umsatz macht ihr sicher auch nicht ungern  )


----------



## Sun_dancer (20. September 2013)

nationrider schrieb:


> liege mit 1,83m und SL 86 ziemlich zwischen M und L,
> kann einer helfen weil er ähnliche Biometrische Daten hat



Ich bei 186/SL86 ganz klar ein L und passt perfekt.
Du mit 183/SL86 ganz klar auch ein L (evtl. mit kurzem Vorbau).


----------



## Kharne (20. September 2013)

So klar ist das nicht, ich persönlich fahre lieber den kleineren Rahmen


----------



## Mike_Cremer (20. September 2013)

> liege mit 1,83m und SL 86 ziemlich zwischen M und L,
> kann einer helfen weil er ähnliche Biometrische Daten hat



Habe ungefähr (SL 88) die gleichen Daten wie du und hatte bis dato leider auch nicht die Möglichkeit auf einem ICB probe zu sitzen. Bin allerdings schon mal ein Fanes in L gefahren (ist von den Geo Daten sehr ähnlich) welches perfekt gepasst hat. Ich habe daher auch ein L "bestellt". M wäre m.E. deutlich zu klein....meine Meinung!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. September 2013)

Definitiv! Der Rahmen fällt eher "klein" aus, ich bin bisher eher L gefahren bin jetzt mit XL glücklich, Hasifisch hatte immer M und fährt das ICB in L. Nur so als Beispiele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (20. September 2013)

Und immer wieder das Mantra: das ICB ist auch in L sehr agil und wendig!
Bei mir flutschen die Umsetzer nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit wieder genauso gut (oder schlecht ) wie mit meinem kleineren Bike vorher!


----------



## Eisbein (21. September 2013)

Bitte vorsicht bei vergleichen mit dem Fanes! Ich bin im direkten vergleich jetzt das Fanes in L und mein ICB in XL gefahren. Das Fanes ist doch deutlich kompakter und kürzer.
Und ich denke nicht das es an der einen größe unterschied liegt.


----------



## vscope (21. September 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Bitte vorsicht bei vergleichen mit dem Fanes! Ich bin im direkten vergleich jetzt das Fanes in L und mein ICB in XL gefahren. Das Fanes ist doch deutlich kompakter und kürzer.
> Und ich denke nicht das es an der einen größe unterschied liegt.


Wie gross bist du? 
Lg


----------



## mheinri (21. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
bin 1,73 und habe SL 78. welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen.
Bin vorher ein Torque FRX in S gefahren. Das passte ganz gut, ist allerdings rein im Downhill benutzt worden. 
Gruß Markus


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. September 2013)

Verbesserungsvorschlag:

Die Kette zerspant beim ICB ja mit größter Freude die Kettenstrebe und die Druckstrebe. Das Original-Verhüterli weiß maximal die Außenseite der Kettenstrebe zu schützen. 

Da muss Ersatz her! Die Variante "Schlauch" ist mittelfristig keine Lösung. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Mike_Cremer (21. September 2013)

> Bitte vorsicht bei vergleichen mit dem Fanes! Ich bin im direkten vergleich jetzt das Fanes in L und mein ICB in XL gefahren. Das Fanes ist doch deutlich kompakter und kürzer.
> Und ich denke nicht das es an der einen größe unterschied liegt.



Danke für den Hinweis...den ich jedoch nicht ganz verstehen kann. Oberrohr, Reach und Stack sind bei ICB und Fanes in L nahezu identisch. Wenn also das Fanes kompakter ausfällt (weil der Radstand deutlich kürzer ist), müsste doch eher das ICB in L statt in XL bestellt werden oder wolltest du es nicht mehr so kompakt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (21. September 2013)

Bin grade probegefahren: L passt perfekt


----------



## Micha-L (21. September 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Verbesserungsvorschlag:
> 
> Die Kette zerspant beim ICB ja mit größter Freude die Kettenstrebe und die Druckstrebe. Das Original-Verhüterli weiß maximal die Außenseite der Kettenstrebe zu schützen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab folgende Folie um die Druckstrebe geklebt. Wenn man das ordentlich macht, ist sie quasi unsichtbar.

http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-la...tz-folie-pu-8591e-transparent-4cm-x-20cm.html

Die Folie ist übrigens ordentlich dick und hat eine gute Schutzwirkung. Gibt es auch in groß für das Unterrohr.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Eisbein (21. September 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis...den ich jedoch nicht ganz verstehen kann. Oberrohr, Reach und Stack sind bei ICB und Fanes in L nahezu identisch. Wenn also das Fanes kompakter ausfällt (weil der Radstand deutlich kürzer ist), müsste doch eher das ICB in L statt in XL bestellt werden oder wolltest du es nicht mehr so kompakt?!



Ich hab das ICB in XL bestellt weil ichs groß wollte!

Was da auf dem papier steht ist mir ehrlich gesagt, schnuppe. Zumindest was den vergleich angeht.

Das war eher ein: 'he thomas, lass mal grad die radln tauschen" "ja passt".

Dabei waren wir beide gleicher meinung. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der unterschied von einer Rahmengröße so viel ausmacht... Darum meine aussage, dass wenn einem die L bei dem fanes super passt, kann es unter umständen dazu kommen, dass einem ein L ICB evtl. ein bisschen zu lang ist.

Ich bin i.was um 190cm oder bissl größer. SL, keine ahnung! XL passt gut, überstandshöhe ist im steilen gelände kritisch, könnte niedriger sein. Würde da gern die L mal direkt zum vergleich haben.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. September 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Ich hab folgende Folie um die Druckstrebe geklebt. Wenn man das ordentlich macht, ist sie quasi unsichtbar.
> 
> http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-la...tz-folie-pu-8591e-transparent-4cm-x-20cm.html
> 
> ...



Ne Folie unterdrückt aber das hässliche Klingeln nicht wenn die Kette die Strebe malträtiert (und ja, ist schon ein Shortcage Shadow, viel Kettenspannung usw). 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## BlackX9 (21. September 2013)

Ich interessiere mich auch für das ICB 02, wobei ich noch nicht 100% sicher bin ob ich eh die 650B oder doch noch die 26" Variante nehmen würde (da werde ich mich aber bis Montag noch entscheiden). Was muss denn bei der Vorbestellung alles angeben werden?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (21. September 2013)

Variante (02), Rahmengröße, 26" oder 27,5" und deine Adresse per E-Mail an Hans. Das wars!


----------



## BlackX9 (21. September 2013)

Ok danke.


----------



## trixter78 (21. September 2013)

Vielleicht könnte ja nochmal jemand ne Größenempfehlung abgeben: Bin 179 cm groß mit ner SL von 81 cm. Nachdem, was ich bis jetzt so rausgelesen habe, könnte das so die Grenze zwischen M und L treffen.


----------



## doriuscrow (21. September 2013)

Anhand der Beinkürze würde ich eher M nehmen... bei L wird's bestimmt schon eng mit der 150er VarioStütze


----------



## Sun_dancer (21. September 2013)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte ja nochmal jemand ne Größenempfehlung abgeben: Bin 179 cm groß mit ner SL von 81 cm. Nachdem, was ich bis jetzt so rausgelesen habe, könnte das so die Grenze zwischen M und L treffen.



Meiner Meinung nach eher "M".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmi (21. September 2013)

hab im kaufberatungsthread mal nen fragethread gestartet, hier ggf. noch mal in kurz: 

- zweitfahrrad für "gröberes" ergänzend zum hardtail (letzteres für wirklich lange touren bzw. die schnelle Feierabendkonditionsrunde über die Forstautobahn)
- sollte trotzdem für mixed touren von so max. 30-40km taugen (mal "normale" kondition angenommen und nicht cc-marathon-eisenlunge/-waden )
- schwanke zwischen alutech fanes am/teibun/fanes enduro und icb 2014 (wobei die enduros selbst overkill sind, aber eben ähnlich viel kosten, bei minimalen gewichtsunterschied (auf dem papier))

---> falsches fahrrad/falsche klasse dafür, oder kein problem? 

danke schon mal


----------



## Pintie (21. September 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ne Folie unterdrückt aber das hässliche Klingeln nicht wenn die Kette die Strebe malträtiert (und ja, ist schon ein Shortcage Shadow, viel Kettenspannung usw).
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan



Je nach folie. gibt welche die so dickt sind das die sogar den Sound dämpfen.

sonst musst auf riemen umstellen. ICB 5 mit pinion oder so...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Je nach folie. gibt welche die so dickt sind das die sogar den Sound dämpfen.
> 
> sonst musst auf riemen umstellen. ICB 5 mit pinion oder so...



Mal ernsthaft, der (hauchdünne) Kettenstrebenschutz am Liteville funktioniert... ...der dicke Gummiklotz am Carver nicht.

Das man sich da was anderes vom Hersteller wünscht sollte klar sein. 

Ich kann ja mal ein Foto von meiner Ketten- und Druckstrebe machen, da kommt dir das heulen.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## trixter78 (22. September 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Anhand der Beinkürze würde ich eher M nehmen... bei L wird's bestimmt schon eng mit der 150er VarioStütze





Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach eher "M".



Danke!!!


----------



## Micha-L (22. September 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft, der (hauchdünne) Kettenstrebenschutz am Liteville funktioniert... ...der dicke Gummiklotz am Carver nicht.
> 
> Das man sich da was anderes vom Hersteller wünscht sollte klar sein.
> 
> ...



Der Carver-Schutz könnte nächstes Jahr vielleicht ein bisschen breiter sein, so dass er die Innenseite der Kettenstrebe auch nahezu komplett umschließt. Sonst funktioniert er doch gut?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Pintie (22. September 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mal ein Foto von meiner Ketten- und Druckstrebe machen, da kommt dir das heulen.



warum ? ist doch deins 

ich hatte mir an die Druckstreben eine Folie (klar fast nciht sichtbar) gemacht - hält wunderbar. Man sieht das die Kette gelgentlich mal ran kommt, aber bis die durch ist dauerts noch.

und an den Kettenstreben tut der gummidildo bissher auch seien Dienst. 

nur die Finne ist bald Raw.

Was hast du für eine Schaltung dran? Mit Kefü und Shadow+ hab ich auch im Ruppigen überhaupt keine Probleme mit Kettenschlagen.


----------



## Kharne (22. September 2013)

Geht nix über alten Schlauch


----------



## KainerM (23. September 2013)

So, Bestellungsmail ist raus.

mfg


----------



## EL_Se (23. September 2013)

Ich verwende für die kettenstrebe so ein butyl Kautschuk band von densolen. Das wird im rohrnetzbau zum umhüllen von rohren verwendet. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom34788 (23. September 2013)

EL_Se schrieb:


> Ich verwende für die kettenstrebe so ein butyl Kautschuk band von densolen. Das wird im rohrnetzbau zum umhüllen von rohren verwendet. Kann ich nur empfehlen.



Kannst Du genauer benennen, welches das ist? Am besten mit Bezugsquelle? Geht das rückstandsfrei wieder ab?
Danke!


----------



## olsche (23. September 2013)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Danke!!!



Ich habe ein L (47cm) probegesessen/gerollt und mich für M entschieden.

Bin 1,80 bei Sl 86...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## EL_Se (23. September 2013)

tom34788 schrieb:


> Kannst Du genauer benennen, welches das ist? Am besten mit Bezugsquelle? Geht das rückstandsfrei wieder ab?
> Danke!



Ab gemacht hab ich das noch nicht. Dürfte nicht das Problem sein weil der voranstrich fehlt. Bezugsquelle kann ich nicht benennen geht bei mir übers lager.


----------



## Pintie (23. September 2013)

klingt erst mal ganz gut... http://www.denso.de/fileadmin/denso...lines/DENSOLEN/Produktinfo/as40_plus_03_d.pdf
30â¬ fÃ¼r die rolle ist aber schon ordentlich.


----------



## EL_Se (23. September 2013)

Die rolle reicht aber auch bestimmt für 10 Räder. Fahre das jetzt ca ein jahr, von Verschleiß keine Spur


----------



## Pintie (23. September 2013)

ich kann aber keine 1/10 rolle kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Se (23. September 2013)

Oder bei den Stadtwerken oder Rohrleitungsbauern in der nähe mal fragen ob die was haben. Man braucht ja nicht viel mehr als einen Meter


----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. September 2013)

Moin!
Das Vororderfenster ist jetzt dicht, der Ball liegt bei der GF. Man will jetzt entscheiden, ob und inwieweit die Order aufgestockt wird. 
Für jeden, der ein Bike bzw. einen Rahmen bestellt hat, ist die Ware gesichert.
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.
Danke an alle!
Gruß Hans


----------



## fender_90 (23. September 2013)

Und Danke an Dich!!


----------



## Kharne (23. September 2013)

Oh ja, danke an dich Hans


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. September 2013)

Ich hoffe es waren viel Bestellungen und du hast der GF jede Mail einzeln ausgedruckt und hingelegt. So'n Stapel Papier macht immer Eindruck


----------



## olsche (23. September 2013)

Danke, hoffe es wird was...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Mike_Cremer (23. September 2013)

Jetzt heißt es nur noch 6-7 Monate warten....


----------



## mheinri (24. September 2013)

Wie viele Vorbestellungen (Rahmen/Komplettbikes) wurden denn gemacht?


----------



## Kharne (24. September 2013)

Ein Bier, dass das mindestens 20% mehr waren als FXXL eigentlich geplant hatte


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. September 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt es nur noch 6-7 Monate warten....



Moin!
Ich habe wegen der voraussichtlichen Lieferzeit gerade nochmal in Fernost nachgehakt. Die Produktion und Eloxierung der ICB-Rahmen wird etwa 95 Tage dauern. Darauf kommen 30 Tage Seefracht + ca. 5 Tage Zoll etc. 
Da immer irgendwas schiefgeht, rechne ich statt mit dem rechnerischen Ergebnis "Anfang Februar" wohl eher mit Mitte bis Ende Februar.
Soweit die Sachlage nach aktuellem Stand. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (24. September 2013)

Und wo ist das Problem? Welche 14er Räder gibts denn vorher?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. September 2013)

mheinri schrieb:


> Wie viele Vorbestellungen (Rahmen/Komplettbikes) wurden denn gemacht?



Insgesamt um die 40 Kompletträder und 30 Rahmensets. 
Für ein Orderfenster von 3 Tagen und eigentlich nur über's Forum waren das verdammt viele, finde ich. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Hasifisch (24. September 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Insgesamt um die 40 Kompletträder und 30 Rahmensets.
> Für ein Orderfenster von 3 Tagen und eigentlich nur über's Forum waren das verdammt viele, finde ich.
> Gruß Hans



Hat das bei F-XXL mal endlich die Leute geweckt?!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hat das bei F-XXL mal endlich die Leute geweckt?!


Schauen wir mal was passiert


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. September 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Welche 14er Räder gibts denn vorher?



Nimm bitte den Finger aus dieser Wunde


----------



## grey (24. September 2013)

40+30 ist für die kurze Zeit wirklich nicht wenig, bin auch mit einem 2er dabei.

Ich hoffe dennoch auf eine 150er Reverb M Rahmen.


----------



## Kharne (24. September 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Nimm bitte den Finger aus dieser Wunde



Ich wollte euch verteidigen und hab jetzt doch was falsches gesagt oder wie?


----------



## Mike_Cremer (24. September 2013)

> Moin!
> Ich habe wegen der voraussichtlichen Lieferzeit gerade nochmal in Fernost nachgehakt. Die Produktion und Eloxierung der ICB-Rahmen wird etwa 95 Tage dauern. Darauf kommen 30 Tage Seefracht + ca. 5 Tage Zoll etc.
> Da immer irgendwas schiefgeht, rechne ich statt mit dem rechnerischen Ergebnis "Anfang Februar" wohl eher mit Mitte bis Ende Februar.
> Soweit die Sachlage nach aktuellem Stand.
> Gruß Hans


 
Na das klingt doch schon mal recht gut....ggf. 1-2 Monate weniger leidige Wartezeit!


----------



## skyoli (24. September 2013)

Hallo an alle,

danke für den Hinweis bezüglich der Bestellung des IBC 2014 Rahmens!

Ich hätte mehr Bestellungen erwartet, und denke bei einer längeren Vorbestellzeit wären noch einige mehr hinzu gekommen.

Vielen Dank Hans für deinen Einsatz!

Ich hoffe, dass wir alle auch wirklich den Rahmen bekommen.

Grüße


skyoli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (24. September 2013)

70 Einheiten in 3 Tagen klingt erstmal wirklich nach viel (ich hatte Glück, dass ich überhaupt rechtzeitig Interesse fürs ICB entwickelt und durchs Mitlesen von der Aktion erfahren habe), aber ich müsste am Ende eigentlich noch einen Besteller vom 03er Rahmen/Komplettrad finden, der gegen meinen 02er Rahmen in Größe M tauscht. Das wird wohl nicht so leicht...


----------



## fone (25. September 2013)

und ich hab mich auf die schnelle einfach nicht durchringen können...


----------



## nationrider (25. September 2013)

dann bleibt dir doch immer noch die möglichkeit im xxl-shop direkt vorzubestellen, oder?


----------



## cytrax (25. September 2013)

fone schrieb:


> und ich hab mich auf die schnelle einfach nicht durchringen können...



Dito  Bei mir wirds eher noch ne kurzfristige Entscheidung Anfang 14 obs klappt. Hoffe es kommt nix dazwischen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. September 2013)

nationrider schrieb:


> dann bleibt dir doch immer noch die möglichkeit im xxl-shop direkt vorzubestellen, oder?



Das sollte wohl gehen. Sofern der XXL-Shop denn überhaupt das Modell in der Größe das du haben willst vorgeordert hat. Auch im XXL-Shop gilt, wenn weg dann weg, die haben wohl nicht grad viel geordert!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (25. September 2013)

Wir versuchen ja, die Bestände der Nachfrage anzupassen, deshalb machen wir ja den ganzen Aufwand mit den Vorbestellungen...
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (25. September 2013)

fone schrieb:


> und ich hab mich auf die schnelle einfach nicht durchringen können...





cytrax schrieb:


> Dito  Bei mir wirds eher noch ne kurzfristige Entscheidung Anfang 14 obs klappt. Hoffe es kommt nix dazwischen...




Dann hättet ihr doch einfach unverbindlich vorbestellen und ggf. noch stornieren können. Dadurch wären euch - we angekündigt - keine Nachteile entstanden.


----------



## fone (25. September 2013)

ja, das mit dem unverbindlich hab ich schon verstanden 

trotzdem hab ich mich halt keine email geschrieben.


----------



## Brausa (29. September 2013)

Edit


----------



## Brausa (29. September 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Wir versuchen ja, die Bestände der Nachfrage anzupassen, deshalb machen wir ja den ganzen Aufwand mit den Vorbestellungen...
> Gruß Hans



Warum macht ihr den Sitzwinkel eigentlich so flach? 

Zusammen mit den 170mm Federweg, entsprechend SAG und den haengenden Luftfeder Kennlinien wird man steil bergauf wohl etwas von hinten treten oder die Gabel runterspannen müssen. Ansonsten finde ich die Eckdaten recht interessant. Passend zum Thema also ein Verbesserungsvorschlag.


----------



## Kharne (29. September 2013)

Erst probefahren, dann meckern


----------



## Hasifisch (29. September 2013)

Brausa schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr den Sitzwinkel eigentlich so flach?
> 
> Zusammen mit den 170mm Federweg, entsprechend SAG und den haengenden Luftfeder Kennlinien wird man steil bergauf wohl etwas von hinten treten oder die Gabel runterspannen müssen...



Nein. Ich nutze nicht mal mein U-Turn. Nach dem nächsten WE kann ich auch was zu Alpenrampen schreiben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. September 2013)

Brausa schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr den Sitzwinkel eigentlich so flach?
> 
> Zusammen mit den 170mm Fedgesessen. Entsprechend SAG und den haengenden Luftfeder Kennlinien wird man steil bergauf wohl etwas von hinten treten oder die Gabel runterspannen müssen. Ansonsten finde ich die Eckdaten recht interessant. Passend zum Thema also ein Verbesserungsvorschlag.



Ähm, 74° nennst du flach 
Bei meinem Curare mit 72° und ungünstiger Hinterbaukennlinie hab ich bergauf halb über der Hinterachse gesessen. Das ICB ist dagegen echt ein Traum bergauf.


----------



## Kharne (29. September 2013)

Das ist wenigstens ein echter Sitzwinkel, nicht wie beim Speci Enduro 29 wo der Sitzwinkel real bei 6x° liegt.


----------



## Mike_Cremer (29. September 2013)

Ich habe zwar selbst noch keins (und warte begierig ), finde aber den Sitzwinkel mit 75° bei L richtig richtig gut. Eventuell "verwirren" hier die Angaben auf der Carver Homepage, siehe im Vergleich hierzu: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9767544&postcount=437


----------



## Carver_Bikes (1. Oktober 2013)

fone schrieb:


> ja, das mit dem unverbindlich hab ich schon verstanden
> 
> trotzdem hab ich mich halt keine email geschrieben.



Dazu gibt's Neuigkeiten: wer vorbestellen möchte, kann das entgegen der ersten Info auch in den nächsten Wochen noch bei mir tun. Ich würde dann die Bestellungen dann sammeln und den Filialen zuordnen. Damit entfiele für den Kunden die Arbeit, sich eine Filiale raussuchen zu müssen, die das Rad noch vorrätig hat. Anzahlungen sind weiterhin nicht nötig.

*Das gilt allerdings nur für die Kompletträder.* Bei den Rahmensets sind leider keine Vorbestellungen mehr möglich.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoloplayer (1. Oktober 2013)

Das ist doch eine sehr beruhigende Nachricht. Da kann ich dann doch wieder gut schlafen und mich auf's neue  (komplett) Radl freuen!

Sollte man dir, Hans, dann auch sagen in welche Filiale das Rad gehen soll? Oder wird einfach die Nächstliegende zum Wohnort gewählt?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Carver_Bikes (1. Oktober 2013)

Moin!
Ich kann versuchen, Wunschfilialen zu berücksichtigen. Falls diese Filiale das Rad nicht (mehr) hat, gehe ich nach Verfügbarkeit.

Wobei nach wie vor gilt, daß sich jeder Carver Kunde im Servicefall an die nächstgelegene Fahrrad XXL Filiale wenden kann, unabhängig davon wo das Rad gekauft wurde.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Paramedicus (1. Oktober 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Dazu gibt's Neuigkeiten: wer vorbestellen möchte, kann das entgegen der ersten Info auch in den nächsten Wochen noch bei mir tun. Ich würde dann die Bestellungen dann sammeln und den Filialen zuordnen. Damit entfiele für den Kunden die Arbeit, sich eine Filiale raussuchen zu müssen, die das Rad noch vorrätig hat. Anzahlungen sind weiterhin nicht nötig.
> 
> *Das gilt allerdings nur für die Kompletträder.* Bei den Rahmensets sind leider keine Vorbestellungen mehr möglich.
> Gruß Hans






Und welche Auswirkung hat das dann auf die Lieferzeit? Du hattest diese ja letztens recht plausibel dargelegt.


----------



## Brausa (1. Oktober 2013)

Mike_Cremer schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar selbst noch keins (und warte begierig ), finde aber den Sitzwinkel mit 75° bei L richtig richtig gut. Eventuell "verwirren" hier die Angaben auf der Carver Homepage, siehe im Vergleich hierzu:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9767544&postcount=437



Interessant, danke. Aber warum ist die Angabe auf der Homepage dann deutlich flacher? Sie schreiben ja Sitzwinkel und nicht Sitzrohrwinkel...

Ich finde es übrigens schade dass es die Rahmensets scheinbar nicht regulär gibt.


----------



## Eisbein (2. Oktober 2013)

und wie es sie Regulär gibt. Du hättest nur eine UNVERBINDLICHE vorbestellung abgeben müssen.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (2. Oktober 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Und welche Auswirkung hat das dann auf die Lieferzeit? Du hattest diese ja letztens recht plausibel dargelegt.



Keine. Die Räder, von denen ich jetzt noch an Vorbestellungen annehme, werden nicht mehr extra bestellt, sondern wurden bereits bestellt. Ich verteile die vorbestellten Räder nur auf die Filialen, die das gewünschte Modell verfügbar haben.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Rafterman86 (4. Oktober 2013)

@carver_bikes wurde dran gedacht, dass die Bohrung für Connectamajic an der aktuellen Reverb Stealth groß genug ist? Wäre noch hilfreich


----------



## Paramedicus (4. Oktober 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> @carver_bikes wurde dran gedacht, dass die Bohrung für Connectamajic an der aktuellen Reverb Stealth groß genug ist? Wäre noch hilfreich



Da die 2014er Bikes auch 2014er Reverbs bekommen, werden se das spätestens beim Einbau merken


----------



## Pintie (5. Oktober 2013)

Es wäre gut wenn der Gummi dildo an der Kettenstrebe weiter nach innen gehen würde....

reicht nicht so ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n04rd1sch (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte auch eine Frage zur Rahmengröße!
Ich bin ca. 195cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 91cm

Welchen Rahmen würdet Ihr mir empfehlen, gibt es bei den Maßen Erfahrungen?

50 cm RH - XL oder 53 cm RH - XXL.

MfG

JD


----------



## Pintie (8. Oktober 2013)

gleiche größe fahre XL. XXL wäre zu lang.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (8. Oktober 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> @carver_bikes wurde dran gedacht, dass die Bohrung für Connectamajic an der aktuellen Reverb Stealth groß genug ist? Wäre noch hilfreich



Moin!
Nein, muss sie aber auch nicht. Der Schnellverschluss selbst muss nicht durch die Öffnung, er ist direkt unter der Stütze.
Die 2014er ICB's kommen mit der Reverb *ohne* Schnellverschluss, aber dafür *mit* Entlüftungskit.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (8. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Es wäre gut wenn der Gummi dildo an der Kettenstrebe weiter nach innen gehen würde....
> 
> reicht nicht so ganz



Haben wir mitbekommen. Für 2014 wird das aber wahrscheinlich nichts mehr. Die Dinger sind produziert.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (8. Oktober 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Nein, muss sie aber auch nicht. Der Schnellverschluss selbst muss nicht durch die Öffnung, er ist direkt unter der Stütze.
> Gruß Hans




sehe ich anders.

Weil man die Leitung mit Hebel so nicht demontieren kann. (ohne öl zu verlieren und danach neu befüllen zu müssen.

Will man also mal eine andere Stütze fahren. oder mal das Rohr innen richtig sauber machen - geht nicht.

Loch müsste 0,25mm mehr Durchmesser haben.


ist auch recht sinnfrei wenn man eine reverb kauft die fertig befüllt ist, und dann muss man erst mal den hebel abschrauben um die leitung durch den Rahmen zu bekommen.


ärger mich immer noch das ich das nicht gleich aufgebohrt habe. solange der schlauch drin ist geht das ja schlecht.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man eine Reverb neu kauft, ist die Leitung sowieso zu lang. Da sehe ich kein Problem.  
Für Leute, die das Sitzrohr von innen putzen oder öfters mal die Stütze tauschen, mag das ein Nachteil sein, allen anderen dürfte das egal sein. Ich bespreche das aber gern mal mit Stefan.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (8. Oktober 2013)

ich sag ja nicht das man das oft braucht.

bei der neuen hast natürlich recht. da wird man eh kürzen. 

mich hat es halt jetzt schon paar mal gestört.

- beim warten vom bike kann ich nicht komplett zerlegen , da hängt dann immer noch der schlauch mit hebel am Rahmen. (ja macht man nicht oft, aber ich hab schon neue Lager verbaut, usw.)

Das sauber machen vom Sitzrohr und bissal Fett hat übrigens einen Großteil des Knarzens und ächzen bei mir beseitigt. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Kleiner aufwand große wirkung. 

Aber wenn man z.b. mal eine normale Stütze für den bikepark rein machen will ist es einfacher den schlauch fest zu tapen als den weg zu machen und neu zu befüllen und entlüften...

Es geht ja wirklich nur drum 0,25mm mehr Lochdurchmesser zu haben. Sollte auch keinen großen Festigskeit Unterschied mehr machen.


oder es gibt in Zukunft gleich die movelock von vecnum


----------



## Rad1er (8. Oktober 2013)

Moin Zusammen!

Ich hätte auch nochmal eine Frage zur Rahmengröße:

Bei einer größe von 186,5cm und Schrittlänge 85cm 

Ist da größe L oder XL was für mich?

Hätte da jemand schon Erfahrungen, wäre super ?

Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Trekkingbike und da sitze ich eher gestreckt, was mir eigentlich ganz gut gefällt!

Aber ist mein erstes Fully deswegen, weiß ich nicht ob so eine Sitzposition überhaupt Sinn ergibt.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Oktober 2013)

Rad1er schrieb:


> ...
> Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Trekkingbike und da sitze ich eher gestreckt, was mir eigentlich ganz gut gefällt!...



Richtig gestrecktes Sitzen ist auf einen Enduro hinderlich bis gefährlich und du wirst kaum das Potential nutzen können.
Wenn du wirklich schneller und sicherer bergab fahren möchtest(und das ist der Sinn eines ICB ), solltest du dich von der Racer-Position lieber verabschieden (gestreckt, Sattel überhöht).
Natürlich nur meine Meinung....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> solltest du dich von der Racer-Position lieber verabschieden *... Sattel überhöht...*
> Natürlich nur meine Meinung....



Da habt ihr Kurzbeiner ja gut reden


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Oktober 2013)

Klar...


----------



## kopis (8. Oktober 2013)

Rad1er schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen!
> 
> Ich hätte auch nochmal eine Frage zur Rahmengröße:
> 
> ...




fahre mit 186 und 90SL einen L Rahmen der mir super passt! Hatte schon die Überlegung angestellt, ob ein M nicht auch reichen könnte


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Richtig gestrecktes Sitzen ist auf einen Enduro hinderlich bis gefährlich und du wirst kaum das Potential nutzen können.
> Wenn du wirklich schneller und sicherer bergab fahren möchtest(und das ist der Sinn eines ICB ), solltest du dich von der Racer-Position lieber verabschieden (gestreckt, Sattel überhöht).
> Natürlich nur meine Meinung....



Bergab wird sowieso der Schleudersitz runtergefahren; dann bleibt aber ggf. noch der (zu) lange reach.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Oktober 2013)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Bergab wird sowieso der Schleudersitz runtergefahren; dann bleibt aber ggf. noch der (zu) lange reach.



Klar, aber eine typische Trekkingrad-Sitzposition ist schon eine derbe Nummer...


----------



## Eisbein (8. Oktober 2013)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Bergab wird sowieso der Schleudersitz runtergefahren; dann bleibt aber ggf. noch der (zu) lange reach.


und die größere überstandshöhe nicht vergessen. Jetzt wird man denken... puh juckt mich ja nicht, aber denkt ihr bei 30° Gefälle auch noch so?!


----------



## Pintie (8. Oktober 2013)

nö erst ab 45%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun_dancer (8. Oktober 2013)

Rad1er schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen!
> 
> Ich hätte auch nochmal eine Frage zur Rahmengröße:
> 
> ...



Ganz klar: "L" 

Bei mir mit 1,86 und SL86 passt das einfach genial.
Dabei bevorzuge ich weder kleine angeblich "wendige" Bikes noch gestreckte Sitzpositionen. Einfach normaaaaal


----------



## RedSKull (9. Oktober 2013)

eisbein schrieb:


> und die größere überstandshöhe nicht vergessen. Jetzt wird man denken... Puh juckt mich ja nicht, aber denkt ihr bei 30° gefälle auch noch so?!





merlin7 schrieb:


> nö erst ab 45%



45% < 30°


----------



## Paramedicus (10. Oktober 2013)

RedSKull schrieb:


> 45% < 30°



Jetzt hastes auch verstanden


----------



## Rad1er (11. Oktober 2013)

Moin! 

Erstmal Danke für die Ratschläge bzgl. der Rahmenhöhe!

Ich war dann mal bei meinem Meinhoevel vor Ort, die hatten noch zwei ICBs 01 + 03 in RH L und XL.

Mal drauf gesetzt und es wirken lassen  

Jo, und der Rahmen in L scheint zu passen. 

An die Sitzpostion muss man sich halt gewöhnen, aber ich denke im Gelände geht das schneller als im Meinhoevel.

Also nochmal DANKE für die Hilfe!


----------



## Tobinofear (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu den 2014er Modellen: 

Das 02 26" ist momentan mein Favorit. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es bzgl. Gabel und Dämpfer nicht überdimensioniert wäre.

Ich komme von einem Canyon Nerve ES 5 (Bj. 2005).

Bin 178cm, ca. 77kg ohne alles und fahre primär S2 mit Abstechern in S3. Abwärts darfs ordentlich rauschen. Aber relativ zügig hoch wär mir auch wichtig.

Es gibt ja noch die 650b Variante mit Pike und Monarch. Aber 650b ist momentan keine Option. 
Was müsste man alles beim 650b wechseln für 26"? Laufräder ist klar. Gabel und Dämpfer auch?


----------



## nino85 (24. Oktober 2013)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch die 650b Variante mit Pike und Monarch. Aber 650b ist momentan keine Option.
> Was müsste man alles beim 650b wechseln für 26"? Laufräder ist klar. Gabel und Dämpfer auch?



Außer den Laufrädern musst du nicht zwingend etwas tauschen, allerdings kommst du vorn halt ca. 1,5 cm tiefer, die Geo wird ca. 0,75° steiler. Der Lenker ist hier einigen sowieso schon zu tief, ob ich da nochmal 1,5cm runternehmen wollen würde, weiß ich nicht.

Ich würde eher zum ICB in 26" tendieren, wenn 650b keine Option ist. Der Vivid Air und die Lyrik machen einen sehr guten Job, die Geo passt. 
Wenn es flotter hochgehen soll, würde ich ggfs. den hinteren Reifen gegen einen mit weniger Rollwiderstand tauschen, fertig. Beispielsweise einen Hans Dampf statt der Magic Mary.

Ansonsten: Zee Bremse und Vivid Air verkaufen sich gut - wenn du lieber leichtere Bremsen und einen Monarch Plus willst  Die 100 Euro Preisdifferenz holst du da auf jeden Fall wieder raus.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. Oktober 2013)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Bin 178cm, ca. 77kg ohne alles und fahre primär S2 mit Abstechern in S3. Abwärts darfs ordentlich rauschen. Aber relativ zügig hoch wär mir auch wichtig.



Irgendwie liest sich das meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach eher nach ner Empfehlung für die 650b Variante. Ein Bisschen laufruhiger ist 650b allemal, und Komponenten passen auch. Gibt's nen Grund warum 650b nicht in Frage kommt?
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (24. Oktober 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Ein Bisschen laufruhiger ist 650b allemal...



Und das 26er liegt bergab schon wie ein Brett - wenn es mal ein Testival bei mir in der Nähe mit dem 650b-Bike gibt, muss ich das echt mal antesten =).

Um das klarzustellen - die Empfehlung von mir ist: Wenn 650b nicht gewünscht ist - 26er Bike kaufen und nicht das 650b umbauen. Ist 650b eine Option und ne härtere Runde Bikepark ab und an wird auch gewünscht, würde ich eher das 26er nehmen (das ich ja auch selbst fahre - mit Vivid air ). Wenn nicht, würde ich eher das 650b-Bike nehmen.


----------



## Tobinofear (24. Oktober 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Irgendwie liest sich das meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach eher nach ner Empfehlung für die 650b Variante. Ein Bisschen laufruhiger ist 650b allemal, und Komponenten passen auch. Gibt's nen Grund warum 650b nicht in Frage kommt?
> Gruß Hans



Einen rein objektiven Grund gibts nicht. Subjektiv wenn man paar Bike-Zeitschirften liest und im Forum stöbert fühl ich mich von 650b einfach nicht angesprochen.
Ich hab hauptsächlich Bedenken bzgl. Wendigkeit (v.a. Spitzkehren) und bei steilen Wurzeltrails bergauf.  
Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal im Shop um die Ecke fragen, ob die mir mal ein 650b zum Probefahren geben. Wer weiß, vielleicht will ich danach nix anderes mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobinofear (24. Oktober 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Und das 26er liegt bergab schon wie ein Brett - wenn es mal ein Testival bei mir in der Nähe mit dem 650b-Bike gibt, muss ich das echt mal antesten =).
> 
> Um das klarzustellen - die Empfehlung von mir ist: Wenn 650b nicht gewünscht ist - 26er Bike kaufen und nicht das 650b umbauen. Ist 650b eine Option und ne Runde Bikepark ab und an wird auch gewünscht, würde ich eher das 26er nehmen (das ich ja auch selbst fahre - mit Vivid air ).



Also Bikepark ist definitiv nicht ausgeschlossen. Aber halt nicht Hauptpunkt.
Ich war sogar mit meinem Nerve ES 5 mal in Wildbad. Freeride-Strecke kein Problem. DH-Strecke mittlere Katastrophe (Auch bedingt durch (noch) mangelndes Fahrvermögen in solchen Gefilden).
Weiß man schon wo das 02 26" gewichtsmäßig landen wird?


----------



## nino85 (24. Oktober 2013)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Also Bikepark ist definitiv nicht ausgeschlossen. Aber halt nicht Hauptpunkt.
> Ich war sogar mit meinem Nerve ES 5 mal in Wildbad. Freeride-Strecke kein Problem. DH-Strecke mittlere Katastrophe (Auch bedingt durch (noch) mangelndes Fahrvermögen in solchen Gefilden).
> Weiß man schon wo das 02 26" gewichtsmäßig landen wird?



Das es geht, bestreite ich nicht - ich bin auch mit nem 100mm Hardtail schon ne Bikepark-Strecke gefahren. 

Kommt auf die Größe an. Hab meins nicht gewogen, meine aber, dass das von   @Merlin7 mit Zee in XL bei ca. 15 kg lag?


----------



## Pintie (24. Oktober 2013)

Meins:
XL, vivid air 222*70, zee bremse 203/203 conti baron 2,5 vorne, saint pedale usw... 

15,8 kg 

Mit ein paar weniger schwerbauteilen kann man aber locker unter 15kg kommen.


----------



## nino85 (24. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Meins:
> XL, vivid air 222*70, zee bremse 203/203 conti baron 2,5 vorne, saint pedale usw...
> 
> 15,8 kg
> ...



Danke  Jetzt muss ich meins auch nicht mehr wiegen... ich brauch nur noch ne Zee


----------



## Tobinofear (24. Oktober 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Größe an. Hab meins nicht gewogen, meine aber, dass  @Merlin7 mit Zee in XL bei ca. 15 kg lag?



Naja, Größentechnisch geh ich bei mir mal von "M" aus.

Grundsätzlich gehts mir darum, dass ich 2005 als ich vom Hardtail auf das Nerve ES umgestiegen bin total happy war.
Nur mittlerweile sind 8 Jahre vergangen und ich merke, dass bei schnellen und heftigen Abfahren über Wurzelteppich oder Steinbrocken das Nerve deutlich an seine Grenzen kommt. Ich muss manchmal Speed rausnehmen damit ich das noch ordentlich kontrollieren kann.

Wenn ich mir nächstes Jahr was neues hole will ich nur 2 Dinge vermeinden:
1) Ein Bike kaufen das vielleicht doch wieder zu nah am Nerve ist
2) Ein Bike kaufen das so überdimensioniert ist, dass ich keinen Bock mehr hab damit meine 600-700hm in meiner 2 Std Feierabendrunde zu treten

Und das ICB ist momentan mein absoluter Favorit nachdem Canyon (außer dem Torque) nur noch Fahrräder mit Höcker baut


----------



## Pintie (24. Oktober 2013)

Liste ist Beta... aber das Gewicht kommt gut hin




meins hat sauber gerade laut hängewage 15,80kg
Werde noch paar Teile in richtung tabelle zwei tauschen (performance  ) 
Ziel ist 15kg geradeaus. 

Viel für wenig Geld ohne Stabilitätsverlust  kann man bei Pedalen und Sattel holen. (340...430g)

der Vergleich zu 650B + XX1 zeigt das man auch in Richtung 12,65 kg kommen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Se (24. Oktober 2013)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage zu den 2014er Modellen:
> 
> Das 02 26" ist momentan mein Favorit. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es bzgl. Gabel und Dämpfer nicht überdimensioniert wäre.
> 
> ...



Die Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt. Komme vom all Mountain mit 150mm, hab auch angst das es mir zu konsequent aufs runter kommen ausgelegt ist (icb 2 26"). Ich probiere die 170mm, notfalls wird die Lyrik und der vivid gegen pike und Monarch plus getauscht und hinten auf 150 reduziert. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Tobinofear (24. Oktober 2013)

EL_Se schrieb:


> Die Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt. Komme vom all Mountain mit 150mm, hab auch angst das es mir zu konsequent aufs runter kommen ausgelegt ist (icb 2 26"). Ich probiere die 170mm, notfalls wird die Lyrik und der vivid gegen pike und Monarch plus getauscht und hinten auf 150 reduziert. Wir werden sehen.



Ich werd mal versuchen vorab auf einem 650b zu sitzen. 

Wenn die neuen Modelle dann kommen hab ich zum Glück einen XXL nicht weit von hier und kann mir die Modelle noch mal in natura anschauen.

Ein Wechsel auf Pike und Monarch (Wenn 650b wegfallen sollte) wird notfalls glaub auch nicht im finanziellen Ruin enden.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Oktober 2013)

An die Überleger: Habt ihr das ICB mal getestet?
Meins wippt sogar mit einem einfachen Stahldämpfer ohne Plattform oder irgendwelchem Schnickschnack beim Hochfahren so gut wie gar nicht. Es ist dabei ruhiger und direkter als die 150er/160er Enduros der Kumpels, mit denen ich umherfahre (Slayer, Enduro, Jekyll). Außerdem fahre ich momentan mit Stahlfeder-Lyrik 170mm und Monarch RT3 - der überraschend gut funktioniert - mit ca. 13,5kg durch die Gegend. Das ICB ist in diesem Setup das beste Bike das ich kenne und seit Jahren gefahren bin, wenn es um das Hochfahren und Klettern geht.
Insofern kann ich eure Gedankengänge zwar verstehen, weil ihr es noch nicht probiert habt - aber nachvollziehen kann ich sie nicht... 
Das ich im Frühjahr auch auf Pike/Mattoc/was-auch-immer wechseln möchte, liegt nur am Ehrgeiz, unter 13kg zu kommen...


----------



## Pintie (24. Oktober 2013)

kann ich so bestätigen.
der vivid wippt etwas mehr als der monarch wenn man die druckstufe aufdreht. Den vivid kann man zwar während der Fahrt auch die druckstufe zudrehen, aber macht man weniger als beim monarch wo man nur den hebel hoch zieht.)

selbst meine 15,8 kg version mit 190/170mm Federweg gehen bergauf hervorragend.  ich bin schon bikes mit 120/120 und 11,x kg gefahren die mehr gewippt haben und von der Sitzposition bergauf schlechter waren. (gut bin 195 groß da ist das icb eh top).


----------



## EL_Se (24. Oktober 2013)

Das hört sich ja alles schon mal gut an. Verbessern werde ich mich auf jedenfall das steht jetzt schon fest .


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Oktober 2013)




----------



## cmi (24. Oktober 2013)

boah leute, das warten ist schon schwer genug. nun macht mir nicht noch mehr den mund wässrig 

hoffentlich wird nächstes jahr ne bessere saison und nich bis in den juli hinein unterirdische temperaturen (30.06. - 13°) und regen, regen, regen (jaja ich weiß, während wir im osten abgesoffen sind, habt ihr im biergarten gesessen ^^) und hoffentlich kommen die kompletträder passend zum saisonstart *hüstel*


----------



## KainerM (24. Oktober 2013)

Also ich bin ja derzeit auf Sammeljagd nach Teilen fÃ¼r mein 02 in L. Werd das Ding in Sram X.9 2*10 aufbauen, mit einer Pike Solo Air vorne, 26" Notubes Flow EX, SLX Bremsen und Co. komme ich so knapp unter 14 kg raus momentan, mit Maxxis vorne und hinten in 2,4/2,5". Gesamt ca. 2800-2900â¬.

Im Vergleich, mein Freerider mit 180mm als Stahlfeder-DHX und 2007er 66 RC2 Eta kommt auf ca. 17,2 kg, restliche Ausstattung vergleichbar.

Ich bin echt schon gespannt wie das Bike so wird. Nur noch ein halbes Jahr 

mfg


----------



## Pintie (24. Oktober 2013)

Ist schon cool wie weit die Aufbauten auseinander gehen.
von 12,x bis 16kg und von 650B 160/150mm bis 26" 180/190mm.

Mein ICB liegt im Park besser als mein 19,x kg Downhiller der entsorgt wurde. 

Enduro ist das neue Freeride oder?

eigentlich brauch ich 2 ICBs.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> eigentlich brauch ich 2 ICBs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (25. Oktober 2013)

Noch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag für 2014:

Nett wäre ein Handbuch mit den Anzugsmomenten und einer Erklärung zur Geoverstellung. Das ist 2013 etwas kurz gekommen.


----------



## konsti-d (26. Oktober 2013)

Keine Ahnung was jetzt schon alles genannt wurde, aber eine Wiederholung unterstreicht die Wichtigkeit vielleicht auch. Dass es für 2014 schon spät ist, kann sein, aber ein Mid-Season oder 2015er Modell könnte es ja auch geben.

Ich würde den *Lenker* auf jeden Fall mit *12° Backsweep* nehmen, da es glaub ich einfach für die meisten eine entspanntere Handhaltung ergibt. Außer man hängt mega-aggressiv über´m Lenker.

Für die billigeren IBCs (01 und 02) auf jeden Fall *normalere, massentauglichere Laufradsätze*, damit mein ich *32 Standard-Speichen und Nippel*. Dass jeder einfach mal ne Felge ersetzen kann und dabei eine große Auswahl hat, oder so Sachen.


----------



## Pintie (26. Oktober 2013)

sprichst mir aus der Seele....
sind genau die punkte die mich an meinem ICB nerven.

Aber die Specs sind wohl für 14 durch.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Oktober 2013)

Naja, nächstes Jahr kommt der DT Swiss E1900 LRS da rein. Der hat ja anscheinend immerhin DT Straightpull-Speichen drin, die im Zweifel günstiger zu bekommen sein dürften. Aber auch nur 28 davon...


----------



## konsti-d (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich brauch die Karre erst noch...
Nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr, da muss ich mich jetzt ins Zeug legen mit meinen Wünschen 

Der LRS würde meiner Meinung nach auch viel mehr dem Community-Gedanken entsprechen, wenn er einfach für jeden zu bearbeiten ist. Auch wenn der Charger anscheinend die Mehrheit hatte.


----------



## ale2812 (25. November 2013)

welche farbe wird denn die pike haben?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (25. November 2013)

Diffusion Black = schwarz-matt.
Gruß Hans


----------



## cmi (25. November 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Diffusion Black = schwarz-matt.
> Gruß Hans


----------



## ale2812 (26. November 2013)

danke für die antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Dezember 2013)

Moin!
Vorschlag: alle Fragen zum Thema 2014er ICB's verlagern wir hierher. Ich habe dafür ein eigenes Thema erstellt.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon Thema war, deshalb hier:
Ich bin gerade dabei, mein ICB RAW neu aufzubauen und den Rahmen wieder chic zu machen. Folgende Sachen sind aufgefallen:
- RAW ohne Versieglung sieht nach einer Saison recht mistig aus... 
- generell hat der Rahmen alles sehr gut überstanden,
- ddas Wasserproblem im Innenlagergehäuse ist ja bekannt, da muss dringend ein Ablauf rein,
- noch schlimmer sah es bei mir aber eine Etage höher, im Wippenlagergehäuse aus. Dort kann sich das Wasser, wenn es denn dorthin gelnagt (wie bei mir!) wunderschön sammeln. Dementsprechend war ein Lager komplett vergammelt (läuft auch nach Behandlung rauh) und eins etwas fest, aber wieder lauffähig. Sie hatten beide von innen richtig heftig Rost - das nach einer Saison.
Ich würde nun am liebsten ein kleines Loch von unten durch das Innenlager bis hinein in das Wippenlager bohren, damit die Suppe dort raus kann.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (13. Januar 2014)

Hab's an Stefan weitergeleitet...
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (13. Januar 2014)

Beim Tretlager hilft M3 Loch reinmachen und kunststoff Madenschraube. So hab ichs gemacht. muss man halt ab und zu ablaufen lassen. (da kommt wirklich eingies raus).

Wo stand bei dir was am Wippenlager?

Lager hatte ich ja schon recht früh getauscht. meine waren schon nach 8 Wochen rostig.
Jetzt hab ich die SKF drin und selbst nach erstem Winter Salz einsatz keine Rostprobleme mehr.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Januar 2014)

Moinsen... long time no see  ... die neuen Baustellen binden mich grad ziemlich heftig.

Wegen der Ablaufbohrung:
Es ist kein Problem, wenn ihr einfach ein 3er Loch unten/mittig ins Tretlager setzt. Auch beim Hauptlager isses unproblematisch schräg von hinten ein 3er Loch als Ablauf zwischen die Lager zu setzen.
Die Variante mit Gewinde & Verschlussschraube ist natürlich noch mal edler... ist aber nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (13. Januar 2014)

nach meiner Erfahrung ist die Schraube schon schlau...
hatte anfangs auch keine weil ich dachte durch so ein <3mm loch kommt kein dreck rein....
stimmt nicht... 
im Winter wenn man mal salz dran hat sicher noch schlimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Januar 2014)

Dann werd ich das bei meinem die Tage wohl auch mal kontrollieren, hat in letzter zeit auch ein wenig mehr Wasser gesehen...


----------



## Kharne (13. Januar 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> im Winter wenn man mal salz dran hat sicher noch schlimmer.



Vorausgesetzt die Schraube gammelt werden ungünstiger Materialkombination nicht weg.


----------



## Pintie (13. Januar 2014)

deswegen - kunststoff Made.... in schwarz fällt die auch kaum auf


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Januar 2014)

hmmm... verdammt... meine Antwort ist wohl von der NSA geschluckt worden. Deswegen noch mal:

3er Ablaufbohrungen unten am Tretlager und schräg hinten zwischen den Hauptlagern sind kein Problem. Das kann die auch jeder nachträglich anpassen. Natürlich die Bohrungen nicht so setzen, dass sie in ein Gewinde und/oder Lager gehen 

Die Variante mit Madenschraube ist natürlich noch mal cooler, aber das brauchts nicht wirklich.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Januar 2014)

Also ich seh dein Posting von 13:55h


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Januar 2014)

joa... echt merkwürdig. Eben sind n Haufen Beiträge verschwunden, inkl. der beiden oben. Mitm anderen Browser scheints zu funzen. Mal den Cache leeren...


----------



## Pintie (13. Januar 2014)

hat dich bestimmt ein admin aufm kicker 
oder das neue Forum design akzeptiert nur eingabe per tablet und iphone... 
oder du hast nicht genung likes verteilt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Januar 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hat dich bestimmt ein admin aufm kicker
> ...



Das könnte sein... bei all dem Unsinn, den ich hier schon verzapft habe


----------



## Sun_dancer (13. Januar 2014)

h


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das könnte sein... bei all dem Unsinn, den ich hier schon verzapft habe



hehe... zum Glück gehört das ICB da *NICHT* dazu


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Januar 2014)

Hans und Stefan: besten Dank!
Merlin: ich hatte richtig etwas Schlamm hinter beiden Lagern und als "Bodensatz" im Gehäuse. Lager habe ich ja schon von dir, die kommen dann bald zum Einsatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (13. Januar 2014)

interessant. bei mir wars hinter den lagern blitz blank sauber. und ich hatte da ja auch schon dreck und wasser hinter mir.

Die SKF Lager sind wirklich einiges besser. vor allem die am Tretlager waren bei mir ja ab Werk tod, dank Schlagschraubermontage...
und Rost ist da Fremdwort.


----------



## warp4 (13. Januar 2014)

@Hasifisch 
Versuch mal "Le Tokinois" zur Versiegelung.
Hält erstaunlich gut & lange, einfach auszubessern und Dein
RAW gammelt nicht mehr 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pintie (13. Januar 2014)

vielleicht war bei mir loktide der grund. Das hatte ich recht reichlich auf die schrauben. 
gut möglich das das gedichtet hat.


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Januar 2014)

warp4 schrieb:


> @Hasifisch
> Versuch mal "Le Tokinois" zur Versiegelung.
> Hält erstaunlich gut & lange, einfach auszubessern und Dein
> RAW gammelt nicht mehr
> ...



"Das Öl, das ihr *Holz* auf..."

Merlin:

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind alle Rohre irgendwo über eine Öffnung miteinander verbunden. Ich habe das ICB in diversen Lagen gefahren/transportiert, irgendwann ist da wohl mal ein Schwapp dorthin gelangt. Wahrscheinlich ein doofer Zufall, aber eben möglich.


----------



## warp4 (14. Januar 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> "Das Öl, das ihr *Holz* auf..."
> 
> Merlin:
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind alle Rohre irgendwo über eine Öffnung miteinander verbunden. Ich habe das ICB in diversen Lagen gefahren/transportiert, irgendwann ist da wohl mal ein Schwapp dorthin gelangt. Wahrscheinlich ein doofer Zufall, aber eben möglich.



Jep !
Z.b. 
https://perfekterholzschutz.de/shop/artikel/le-tonkinois-naturoel-lack/

Habe ich bei mir ganz dünn mit einem Lappen aufgetragen (2x, je einen Tag trocknen lassen). Sieht gut aus, hält einiges aus und ab und kann bei Bedarf recht einfach aufgefrischt werden.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## mheinri (17. Januar 2014)

@Carver_Bikes 
Bilder, wo bleiben die Bilder vom ICB 02 26". Ich werde noch verrückt


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Januar 2014)

Rad ist gerade gekommen. Schätze mal 1-2 Stunden...
Gruß hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Januar 2014)

Moin!
Hier die ersten Bilder des 2014er Carver ICB02 26"
Das Rad wiegt in Gr. L (47cm) 15,4kg.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Kharne (17. Januar 2014)

Warum is´n da en langer Käfig verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Januar 2014)

Weil der GS-Käfig nur 35Z Gesamtkapazität hat. Wir haben hier 39Z.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Kharne (17. Januar 2014)

Der GS Käfig packt die 39 Zähne absolut problemlos!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Januar 2014)

Mag sein. Der Hersteller hat's aber nicht freigegeben.
Da wir für unsere Produkte auch haften, verbauen wir den SGS Käfig.


----------



## grey (17. Januar 2014)

Ja, schaut gut aus.

Schon klar, dass man als Hersteller schwer ein Schaltwerk mit zu geringer Kapazität verbauen kann, aber in der Freeride Variante sieht ein Longcage wirklich seltsam aus.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Januar 2014)

Wenn ihr mir unterschreibt, niemals irgendein Schaltwerk zu reklamieren, weil's bei groß/groß abgerissen ist, verbauen wir 2015 nur noch GS-Käfige. Versprochen


----------



## Pintie (17. Januar 2014)

ja aber halt nicht laut shimano...
ich bin ganz froh das der lange dran ist... wenn man sich mal verschaltet sehr hilfreich.

übrigends sinnvoll für einige hier das ihr die einstellungen auf den Umlenkhebel schreibt.

leider immer noch die kack schrauben zur dämpfermontage...
und dreht mal den Lenker so das die schalthebel nicht nach oben zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (17. Januar 2014)

Ihr müsst nur aufpassen, wenn ihr die Kette ablängt. Dann läuft u.U. (je 
nach Kettenlängung) klein-klein nicht mehr, aber groß-groß geht selbst 
bei nem Durchschlag.


----------



## Pintie (17. Januar 2014)

guter Tipp - so hatte ich das noch gar nicht überlegt... wenn klein klein nicht geht ist das ja egal


----------



## Kharne (17. Januar 2014)

Ist ja recht easy, Dämpfer raus, groß-groß schalten, ganz einfedern, 
die Kette eher ein halbes Glied zu lang lassen und tada... 

Einmal gemacht und ihr habt ne Kettenlänge, die ihr immer verwenden könnt.


----------



## mheinri (17. Januar 2014)

@Carver_Bikes 
Danke für die Bilder. Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder ruhig schlafen!!!


----------



## KainerM (18. Januar 2014)

Aha, Vivid am 02? Am Frameset wirds ja wohl beim Monarch bleiben, schätze ich? Oder ist Carver hier gewillt da ebenfalls einen Vivid air zu verbauen? ;-)

Mfg


----------



## Carver_Bikes (18. Januar 2014)

Moin!
Die ICB Rahmensets kommen mit Monarch Plus. Da kurzfristig keine Möglichkeit mehr besteht, weitere Rahmensets zu bauen, stellt sich die Frage nach der Option mit Vivid Air erstmal nicht...
Gruß Hans


----------



## KainerM (20. Januar 2014)

Schade, wenn auch nachvollziehbar.

mfg


----------



## Counterox (12. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand gutschein code fur fahrrad-xxl?


----------



## benzinkanister (28. Februar 2014)

Gibts für das ICB eigentlich auch mal CFK-Hinterbauten / Rocker? Stefan hat ja jetzt genug bei Alutech rum probiert


----------



## Eisbein (28. Februar 2014)

soweit ich weis. stand das zumindest mal zur diskussion für MY 2015. 
Ich fänds auch nicht ganz unterressant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2014)

Hi Leute,

eine gewichtsreduzierte "SL-Version" ist noch brandaktuell... damit legen wir wahrscheinlich gemeinsam nächste Woche los. Diese Woche ist erstmal die Taipei Cycle Show, da werden der Flo und ich noch mal ein paar Eckpunkte besprechen (in Deutschland sehen wir uns so selten  ).
Grob geplant ist:
- Diskussion zum Thema Geometrie und Laufradgrößen... ich würd ja gerne ne 650B/26"-Kombination machen 
- Carbonwippe
- Sitzstreben ohne austauschbare Ausfallenden
- Update Horstlink-Lager (das ist bei den neuen Drift schon umgesetzt und muss nur übertragen werden wg. Plattformstrategie)
- Mal schaun, was uns noch so einfällt

Mit den genannten Maßnahmen bekommen wir den Rahmen sicher unter 3000gr (M, ohne Dämpfer). Ausgehend von den bisherigen 3250gr denke ich, dass unter 2900gr realistisch sind.

Schöne Grüße aus Taipeh!!
Stefan


----------



## olsche (4. März 2014)

Moin Stefan...
Werden die Änderungen dann auch an MJ 2013/14 verbaubar sein?

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Sun_dancer (4. März 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> Grob geplant ist:
> - Diskussion zum Thema Geometrie und Laufradgrößen... ich würd ja gerne ne 650B/26"-Kombination machen
> - Carbonwippe
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

schön, mal wieder was von dir zu hören.
Und auch schön, dass am ICB weiterentwickelt wird.
Die von dir angesprochenen Weiterentwicklungen wären super... Erst recht wenn sie (wie mein Vorredner schon schrieb) auf die älteren Modelljahre übertragbar sind.

Viel Spass noch in Taipeh...

Gruß Yves


----------



## Pintie (4. März 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - Carbonwippe
> - Sitzstreben ohne austauschbare Ausfallenden





aber bitte in 26"


----------



## cmi (4. März 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Diese Woche ist erstmal die Taipei Cycle Show, da werden der Flo und ich noch mal ein paar Eckpunkte besprechen (in Deutschland sehen wir uns so selten  ).



Es gibt diesen von Hans angekündigten Flo also wirklich. Im Forum ist seit dem Weggang von Hans absolute Funkstille von Seiten Carver - keine Updates zur Auslieferung, keine Antwort auf Fragen  aber gut, das mit der Messe war denke ich nicht so präsent, vermutlich wurden die noch knapperen Ressourcen darauf verwendet. Macht es aber nicht wirklich besser.

(sorry fürs hijacking)


----------



## f4lkon (4. März 2014)

Bitte von den Carbonwippen ein paar mehr machen


----------



## NoIdea (4. März 2014)

Bekommt man ja nostalgische Gefühle hier, wenn man selber schon ewig nicht mehr hier war und dann Posts vom Stefan liest.

Das mit der Carbonwippe fänd ich auch schick zum nachrüsten


----------



## Hasifisch (4. März 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> - Carbonwippe
> - Sitzstreben ohne austauschbare Ausfallenden...



Jetzt bin ich wach...
Wohin soll ich überweisen...stand das schon irgendwo?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2014)

Guuudens 

Hey, ist schön zu sehen, dass noch einige aktive ICBler unterwegs sind! Hatte schon die Befürchtung, dass das Interesse in der Versenkung Verschwunden ist... hatte selber leider viel zu wenig Zeit, um alles mitzulesen 

Zum Thema Kompatibilität (richtig geschrieben? EDIT: Jetzt schon):
Es ist definitiv geplant die Updates "abwärtskompatibel" zu gestalten. Das einzige Hindernis, dass ich im Moment sehe, ist die Geometrie. Je nachdem, wie die Entscheidungen fallen, müssen wir die Längen am Hinterbau anpassen. D.h. für ein "only 650B" Bike müssen wir noch mal schaun, ob sich der Hinterbau nicht noch etwas kürzer machen lässt. Falls es ein 650B/26" oder 26" only Bike wird sollte alles passen.

Der Florian wird sich sicherlich auch alsbald hier melden, der hat natürlich einen Haufen Baustellen in die er sich jetzt einarbeiten muss...

Soll ich dem Hans noch was ausrichten? Der kommt glaube ich morgen in Taipeh an und wird nach dem ersten Messetag von mir zu dem ein oder anderen Bierchen gezwungen werden  

Sooooo, Zeit für Heia, bin etwas angeschlagen. Hatten heute ne lustige Runde vorm/zum/nachm Abendessen...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (4. März 2014)

Kompatibilität:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kompatibilität_(Technik)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2014)

Schon geändert  ... is ja auch echt n fieses Wort


----------



## Pintie (4. März 2014)

schei.... auf die kompadingsbums...

carbon wippe mit einer einstellung (190mm steil)
und sitzstreben für 26" ohne schnick schnack.

würde ich sofort ordern


----------



## Hasifisch (4. März 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> carbon wippe mit einer einstellung (190 170mm steil)...



Hast dich verschrieben, habe es mal korrigiert...


----------



## Sun_dancer (4. März 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hast dich verschrieben, habe es mal korrigiert...


Korrekt!!! 170/steil  wäre pornös...


----------



## Pintie (4. März 2014)

wobei wenn ich drüber nachdenke.... 
die mitte zwischen 170 steil und flach wäre optimal....
weil in 170 steil passt der lange dämpfer ja nicht rein.

alternativ kürzere sitzstreben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2014)

Hey... zum Thema Geo hatte ich ähnliche Gedanken: 170mm und ein kleines bissl steiler als im Moment. Ich sehe, wir gehen in die richtige Richtung 

Gleich gehts zur Messe, mal guggn was es für neues Spielzeug gibt 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## knuspi (5. März 2014)

Perfekt, so eine Wippe bitte dann einmal für mich


----------



## Pintie (5. März 2014)

auch wenn das manche bike bravos anders sehen ....

ich fände etwas steiler auch gut. nicht wegen der Winkel sondern um das Tretlager etwas höher zu bekommen.

also ein 190 maximal steil hebel wär toll  halt so das die kiste maximal ausgefedert ist. (yoke-tretlager ist ja die Beschränkung).
und das für 190mm mit 222*70 dämpfer.

für die 170mm 216*63 fahrer wäre das die mitte zwischen 170 steil und flach.

träum....


----------



## Eisbein (5. März 2014)

Wenn steiler dann bitte endlich den winkelsteuersatz anbieten. Mir ist 65grad einfach zu steil...


----------



## janifabi (7. März 2014)

Den Winkelsteuersatz wollte doch eigentlich der Stefan Jürgen Schlender von Alutech bauen.
Mir hat er auf der Messe in FN erzählt, dass es vorerst nichts damit wird.
Da die Fa. Tange Seiki, welches der Hersteller werden sollte, nicht genügend Interesse mit bringen würde.
Aber das Thema ist glaube ich, für den Jürgen noch nicht durch.


----------



## janifabi (7. März 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - Diskussion zum Thema Geometrie und Laufradgrößen...
> ich würd ja gerne ne 650B/26"-Kombination machen   *--> ist bestimmt ne geile Kombi!*
> - Carbonwippe  *--> fände ich super, wenn dann noch das Design passt, dann will ich auch eine*


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. März 2014)

janifabi schrieb:


> Stefan Schlender von Alutech


*Jürgen* Schlender...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. März 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> *Jürgen* Schlender...


Ah, jetzt ja. Mir kamen beide Namen bekannte vor, aber die Kombination verwunderte dann doch


----------



## janifabi (9. März 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt ja. Mir kamen beide Namen bekannte vor, aber die Kombination verwunderte dann doch





B.Scheuert schrieb:


> *Jürgen* Schlender...



scheiße, ja klar.
Jetzt wo ich es auch nochmals gelesen habe.......
Thanks


----------



## mhedder (9. März 2014)

Wow, das ist ja hier quasi wie ein zweiter Frühling. 

Freut mich, dass sich seitens Carver noch etwast tut in dem Projekt.
Carbon Hinterbau wäre top! Würde ich sofort ordern.

Wenn fixe Geo, dann bitte Winkel eher kn Richtung steile Position und Kettenstrebenlänge bitte nicht verlängern!!!
Das ist meiner Meinung nach einer der Gründe warum sich der Bock trotz Radstand wie nen Langholz LKW so agil fahren lässt.

Bzgl. dem Winkelsteuersatz: Was spricht eigentlich dagegen einen der üblichen Verdächtigen wie CC Angleset zu nehmen?

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (9. März 2014)

Also Hinterbau ist bei mir der Teil vom Rahmen, der hen häufigsten felskontakt hat... also bei Stürzen knallt die Kiste meist mit Lenker/Gabel/Hinterbau irgendwo dagegen


----------



## aurelio (9. März 2014)

mhedder schrieb:


> Bzgl. dem Winkelsteuersatz: Was spricht eigentlich dagegen einen der üblichen Verdächtigen wie CC Angleset zu nehmen?



+1


----------



## Eisbein (10. März 2014)

so weit ich mich noch erinnern kann, sollte der von jürgen entwickelte/geplante Steuersatz ohne tausch der lagerschalen verstellbar sein. Das wäre dann der entscheidende Vorteil. 
Anyway, ich bin froh das mein rahmen dank fertigungstolleranzen ein grad flacher ist, als er sein sollte.


----------



## mhedder (10. März 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> so weit ich mich noch erinnern kann, sollte der von jürgen entwickelte/geplante Steuersatz ohne tausch der lagerschalen verstellbar sein. Das wäre dann der entscheidende Vorteil.



Das wäre in der Tat recht angenehm.



Eisbein schrieb:


> Anyway, ich bin froh das mein rahmen dank fertigungstolleranzen ein grad flacher ist, als er sein sollte.



Da bist Du nicht allein. Ist bei mir ebenso der Fall ! 
Noch flacher wollte ich den Winkel allerdings nicht haben. Insbesondere wenn das Gefälle nicht zu stark ist, muss man schon gut vorn stehen, um den Druck auf die Räder gleichmäßig zu halten. Ist allerdings nach etwas eingewöhnung kein Problem... 

Gruß Marc


----------

